# Masters 2017 thread



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

Excited Much? I am almost literally peeing my pants with excitement... I know it can get a little bit of bad press on here but for me it's the dawn of the new golf season... and I just really love the tournament albeit with it's slightly dubious history.

Who are all your picks? I fancy a newbie to win it; Hideki or Justin Thomas but DJ is a tough one to ignore but at 13/2 I can't back him.

Also got small tastes in the betting for molinari, Bubba, hadwin, Tyrell Hatton, Jon Rahm and curtis luck to be leading after day 1, 

So who are your top picks and dark horses?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 3, 2017)

I can't wait. Masters headcover (https://www.instagram.com/p/1S5jEbh9XX/?taken-by=danmanley2501) has been brought out and put on my 4W ready for the week, cleared plans for Weds-Sun and will be watching as much as I can. 

My pick remains Rickie Fowler. 4 Top 10 finishes so far this season with a win at The Honda, leads the tour in scoring average, 2nd in total driving, 4th in strokes gained tee-to-green, 2nd in strokes-gained total, 3rd in scrambling, 1st in sand saves, Top 10 in strokes-gained-putting, his all around game right now is of the highest quality. He's had a Top 5 in The Masters before and I can see him having a very good week.


----------



## VILLIERSGOLDANUK (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't wait! I've a got a feeling Tommy Fleetwood will be up there, I had the same feeling last year with Willet! Was going to stick Â£10 on him to win but backed out at the last minute, more fool me :angry:


----------



## Dasit (Apr 3, 2017)

Can't wait should be awesome as always.


Really fancy Rory, think it is his time


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2017)

It's nice that the majors are starting but I will never get the over excitement with regards the Masters - it's an overblown invitational at times with players who won 30 years back having one more round , the course is lovely but the hype ruins it for me , will always watch it because sat and sun it hits the BBC and the hype dies down to just let the golf do the talking. 

The best news is that Monty won't be around ( hope that's not fake news ) - can see a long shot winning , someone in the 20/1 bracket - maybe Leishman

I just hope one day they stop all the invitational stuff and just open it further up to players to make it a true major


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's nice that the majors are starting but I will never get the over excitement with regards the Masters - it's an overblown invitational at times with players who won 30 years back having one more round , the course is lovely but the hype ruins it for me , will always watch it because sat and sun it hits the BBC and the hype dies down to just let the golf do the talking. 

The best news is that Monty won't be around ( hope that's not fake news ) - can see a long shot winning , someone in the 20/1 bracket - maybe Leishman

I just hope one day they stop all the invitational stuff and just open it further up to players to make it a true major
		
Click to expand...

Bah Humbug!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 3, 2017)

Is this The Official Masters Thread ?

Just Askin :whoo::rofl:


really like The masters, just wish that they wouldn't have ancient past winners who to be frank havnt got a prayer and are just taking up a space that another player could have

4 names jump out at me from the start list, Trevor Immelman.. Olazabal, Mark O'Meara & Ian Woosnam.     

Ill let Fred Couples play as he might actually have a chance 

The Season Starts Here, Enjoy


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is this The Official Masters Thread ?
		
Click to expand...

Is there another one running?


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 3, 2017)

Best major of the year!!  By FAR!

Nothing beats the excitement of the Masters, it's such a great sporting spectacle.  Love it!

Hard to look past DJ, but Jason Day always does well here, as does Bubba, and Heideki looking like a good bet too I think.

Shane Lowry at 125's is a great call for an e/w bet.

In terms of betting, I cant bring myself to put money on Speith or McIlroy due to odds and this feeling that Rory will have a bad round and force him just outside of the race...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 3, 2017)

Bet Fred paying each bets to 8 places so worth checking out!


----------



## drewster (Apr 3, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Bet Fred paying each bets to 8 places so worth checking out!
		
Click to expand...

In store too or just online????


----------



## Tongo (Apr 3, 2017)

Philly Mick's been playing okay of late. And he knows his way around Augusta.


----------



## JamPal (Apr 3, 2017)

Fowler, McIlroy or Rham for me. Will have an e/w at Paddy Power (paying top 8) on John Rahm.


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Is this The Official Masters Thread ?

Just Askin :whoo::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

apologies Didn't realise you needed a green jacket to start the official thread :smirk:


----------



## Coffey (Apr 3, 2017)

GM tipster is great for the tips- and has a page on who not to pick.

Had another win at the weekend there!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 3, 2017)

I fancy Fitzpatrick e/w and he loves the course.

Speith to win.

Would like to see Westwood have a decent week also.

I will watch all 4 rounds and absolutely love it.


----------



## turkish (Apr 3, 2017)

Coffey said:



			GM tipster is great for the tips- and has a page on who not to pick.

Had another win at the weekend there!
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm he says stay clear from Jon Rahm because his 1st masters.... yet Alex Noran is a good bet for his 1st masters- albeit it's from a value stand point still seems a bit contradictory.

Paddy Power doing 8 places I think Rahm and Hideki good value with that


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 3, 2017)

The Masters is great. 

I do agree that some of the old boys should stop playing as they don't have a hope but Bernhard Langer was in contention last year, which proves anything is possible. 

It is difficult to look past DJ currently and a number of the other big ticket players but I don't like to bet on players with such poor odds so I've gone for a few further down the pecking order on paddypower. 

So fingers crossed for; 
Westwood
Noren 
Cabrera-Bello 
Fleetwood
Haas
Couples


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 3, 2017)

drewster said:



			In store too or just online????
		
Click to expand...

Only online I think the advert said. I use the app and it's on there


----------



## Coffey (Apr 3, 2017)

turkish said:



			Hmmm he says stay clear from Jon Rahm because his 1st masters.... yet Alex Noran is a good bet for his 1st masters- albeit it's from a value stand point still seems a bit contradictory.

Paddy Power doing 8 places I think Rahm and Hideki good value with that
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get where you are coming from. It does seem a bit contradictory. But he has been pretty accurate this year already, a good few wins and more places. 

But you are right, completely value based. 20/1 and 90/1 is a big difference. And he is only recommending very small stakes on Noran, whereas to get a good return on Rahm you'd be looking a much bigger stake with similar risks/doubts with him being a first timer.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 3, 2017)

my big hope is for Westy to have a good week putting . but i have a sneaky for Ross Fisher to go close. 
 thats the heart talking the head says Sergio.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2017)

TBH, i can take it or leave it. 

not a patch on the Open Championship, not sure why its a major.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 3, 2017)

Haven't had sky for years but recently got reconnected so looking forward to Thur & Fridays play but will be watching the weekend on the BBC as they are only covering this and the PGA championship this year.
Masters picks this week are;
Charl Schwartzel 80/1 showing some great recent form and a past winner.
John Rahm  25/1 definatly the inform player right now.
Matsuyama has a good Masters record and showed great form earlier in the year but has gone off the boil a bit recently might have a punt at 20's.
The oldies with experiance can fair pretty well in the Masters early rounds so will have a bit on Freddie Couples as first round leader at 125/1.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 3, 2017)

It's going to be an intriguing year that's for sure. Weather is going to be pivotal, with plenty of wind making this a technical test up to 36 holes. Some won;t like it!  I'll point out Sky Bet who are the only bookmaker to go 8 places each way and a full 1/4 odds, rather than this new fangled 1/5 rubbish.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 3, 2017)

I can't wait,it's definitely my favourite major. 
I fancy Speith but price is too short. 
I back Matsuyama in every major so got to have a few quid on on him. 
Might also back Fowler & a couple of outsiders.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 3, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can't wait,it's definitely my favourite major. 
I fancy Speith but price is too short. 
I back Matsuyama in every major so got to have a few quid on on him. 
Might also back Fowler & a couple of outsiders.
		
Click to expand...

Fowler looks like a solid bet.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 3, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			It's going to be an intriguing year that's for sure. Weather is going to be pivotal, with plenty of wind making this a technical test up to 36 holes. Some won;t like it!  I'll point out Sky Bet who are the only bookmaker to go 8 places each way and a full 1/4 odds, rather than this new fangled 1/5 rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt aware of the wind expected,Zack Johnson 125/1 springs to mind as a past winner and wind maestro.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 3, 2017)

None of the prices really appeal that much. Reckon the value is with DJ (absurd as that sounds at 6s), Fowler at 22s and then there are a few out a 100 which seem odd (Noren, Fleetwood, Hadwin).


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			I wasnt aware of the wind expected,Zack Johnson 125/1 springs to mind as a past winner and wind maestro.
		
Click to expand...

Going to be a bit soggy too according to forecasts but that'll probably change by tomorrow....


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 3, 2017)

I've backed Fowler, Stenson, Garcia and Rahm E/w on Paddy Power, could be the kiss of death for them all.  :thup:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 3, 2017)

Forgot that I will also be taking the usual suspects to win their 3 balls (Langer & Couples)


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 3, 2017)

Some slightly iffy weather forecast for Thursday and Friday. Hope they've got enough green paint for the fairways.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 3, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Going to be a bit soggy too according to forecasts but that'll probably change by tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

Remember the awful conditions ZJ won the Open in,he'll love it .


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 3, 2017)

Matsuyama has said that The Masters is the major that he most wants to win. He has finished fifth and tied seventh for the last two years so I will be risking a little wager on him, even if it is only a top ten finish.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 3, 2017)

Looking forward to it as it's always a good watch and it's the first event in the year that I'll put some money behind a few too many players for a bit of fun. This year I've gone for the following each way.

Hideki Matsuyama
Jason Day
Matthew Fitzpatrick
John Rahm
Jason Day
Thomas Pieters

I don't really think the winner is in that lot but most of them are going to be thereabouts. What I like to do on the Friday/Saturday is to pick someone hovering a few places behind the leaders and see if they can surge through from behind. Good prices and can add to the excitement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2017)

Would like to see Rose do it. If he can get the putter hot he's got to have a chance


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2017)

Every time a  Masters clip comes on the tv I am getting really excited!  

The bets are on, in the office tomorrow and Wednesday....then on the plane Thursday night to Augusta.  Saturday and Sunday, I'll be there cheering on a Uk winner! (Well can't guarantee the uk winner! )


----------



## Chrisb83 (Apr 3, 2017)

I've gone for a few long shots each way on sky bet.

Snedeker 
Fitzpatrick 
Fleetwood
Molenari
Lowry


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2017)

turkish said:



			Bah Humbug!!!
		
Click to expand...

It will always be The Open and US Open for me - two pure majors that anyone can qualify for and then faced with the two toughest tests in golf , it's pure , The Masters is the warm up - and as for that stupid "Georgia" music with Sky &#128545;


----------



## lobthewedge (Apr 3, 2017)

Just watched a bit of the drive chip and putt competition.  How good are these kids?

A couple of 12 year olds just pinged it 275 yards, and then a 15 year old knocks it over the 300 mark!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 3, 2017)

DJ for me.

Nobody is even near him at the moment.

He will be my big bet. Then a few quid on a few players that I like EW; Rors, Hatton, Day and Fitzpatrick.

Cannot wait!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 4, 2017)

Favourite major, this one. Augusta National is just so beautiful, it fair lifts you out of a dreich Scottish spring.

Hoping for any of Rory, Rickie, Rahm, DJ, Fitzpatrick or Tommy Fleetwood. I like the cut that man's jib.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 4, 2017)

virtuocity said:



			Is there another one running?
		
Click to expand...

The Master Fraggers


----------



## mashleyR7 (Apr 4, 2017)

lobthewedge said:



			Just watched a bit of the drive chip and putt competition.  How good are these kids?

A couple of 12 year olds just pinged it 275 yards, and then a 15 year old knocks it over the 300 mark!
		
Click to expand...

But did you notice how long they took over each putt. Emulating the pros slow play.


----------



## richy (Apr 4, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			But did you notice how long they took over each putt. Emulating the pros slow play.
		
Click to expand...

Surprised any of them didn't get penalised any shots. Officials seem to like picking on kids


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 4, 2017)

Was quite enjoying that last night, their driving was very impressive, especially some of the littlun's. When it came to the putting and chipping though, did become a bit of a chore when they were stalking the hole, only to come up well short or wide of the mark. Thought the one lad kept his cool after knifing that chip straight into the hole


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 4, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was quite enjoying that last night, their driving was very impressive, especially some of the littlun's. When it came to the putting and chipping though, did become a bit of a chore when they were stalking the hole, only to come up well short or wide of the mark. Thought the one lad kept his cool after knifing that chip straight into the hole 

Click to expand...

To be fair, if I were given the chance to putt on the 18th green at Augusta in front of a big crowd and TV cameras, I'd probably take my time and give it my best shot too.

Interesting bit in the commentary were one of them said that the pros were impressed with their pre shot routines. It's the first time I'd really been conscious of juniors copying the pros, I wasn't a massive fan. By all means, take a bit of time to read the green etc, it's the other faffing that I don't like.


----------



## turkish (Apr 4, 2017)

Anybody know the 1st tee time (Uk) on Thursday?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 4, 2017)

Tee times not been announced yet, get announced today!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2017)

It wont be on telly, so it doesnt really matter. Not my fav major due to broadcasting restrictions, among others.


----------



## hovis (Apr 4, 2017)

i dont understand the hype with the masters its seems to be a putting contest more than anything else.  i always put my money on the players that have been driving and putting well leading up to the comp


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 4, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			It wont be on telly, so it doesnt really matter. Not my fav major due to broadcasting restrictions, among others.
		
Click to expand...

This element of it is frustrating, I agree. Although the time of day that the coverage is on suits me far better than the Open Championship, evenings are much better for me than the day time.

I think what I really love about it is seeing a course in great condition and knowing that it won't be too long until courses in the UK are looking similar.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 4, 2017)

hovis said:



			i dont understand the hype with the masters its seems to be a putting contest more than anything else.  i always put my money on the players that have been driving and putting well leading up to the comp
		
Click to expand...

Driving isn't all that important so long as you can carry it 290 consistently, the way they mow their fairways back to the tee (and longish) and the silly "rough" they have all make it easier to hit fairways or at least keep it out of the trees.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 4, 2017)

Couch has been commandeered for the weekend. Beer is cooling as I type & every drop of action will be on Sky+ box waiting for me to enjoy (minus the adverts) :whoo:

For what it's worth, my Â£20 worth of bets are as follows in no particular order:
1. Rickie Fowler (Fellow Cobra/Puma Golf Staffer :rofl
2. Rory McIlroy
3. Dustin Johnson
4. Michael Fitzpatrick
5. Justin Rose

Wherever & however you're watching it, enjoy! :cheers:


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Unless thats 20 on each, you will barely get your money back.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2017)

Rory swapped from Epic woods to M2 3 & 5 woods for the Masters...
Timely switch?


----------



## Hendy (Apr 4, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			It wont be on telly, so it doesnt really matter. Not my fav major due to broadcasting restrictions, among others.
		
Click to expand...

Bad weather again this year. Which will make course soft again been like that the last few which lets it down a bit for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 4, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Unless thats 20 on each, you will barely get your money back.
		
Click to expand...

With 20/1 25/1 & 60/1 shots of course he will. 
Maybe not if Rory or DJ win.


----------



## Sidsidgwick (Apr 4, 2017)

Bets placed, beers chilled. I'm ready for it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2017)

Got an inkling for Rose to play well so might see the best price tomorrow. Not sure who else I fancy. If leftie can get the driver somewhere near the fairway I think he might surprise a few and be up there on Sunday


----------



## pendodave (Apr 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Rory swapped from Epic woods to M2 3 & 5 woods for the Masters...
Timely switch?
		
Click to expand...

Saw this and wondered if it was an April Fool?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got an inkling for Rose to play well so might see the best price tomorrow. Not sure who else I fancy. If leftie can get the driver somewhere near the fairway I think he might surprise a few and be up there on Sunday
		
Click to expand...


Agree about Mickleson
Think he's going to get real close this year. 

Got Angel Cabrera to be first round leader and to get top 20
He's always worth a bet round Augusta.

Rickie to get pipped by DJ I think.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking through the stats you have to go back to 2010 for an oldie first round leader with Fred Couples,him Langer and Cabrera might be worth a light punt just because their respective prices are so high.Westwood always seems prominent in the Masters first round and looks decent value at 80/1.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Fowler
Rahm
Noren
Cabrera Bello

all e/w except Rahm who I have backed at 16s without the big 3.


----------



## drewster (Apr 5, 2017)

Have you seen the weather forecast for tomorrow afternoon at Augusta ? 40mph+ winds between 2pm  and 5pm. The rest of the weekend looks decent but maybe someone will jump out of the traps quickly. I'm hoping it's Kjeldsen, finished in the e/w places last year, good form at the matchplay and 150/1 at sky bet who are paying 1/4 odds top 8 for each way bets.


----------



## Sportlad (Apr 5, 2017)

The Stats Zone are backing Rickie Fowler this year, based on their analysis - http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/the-masters-2017-preview

They correctly tipped Willett last year, so will be interesting to see how they do this time around.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2017)

I never normally watch golf on TV as I've found it a bit boring in the past, but since I'm way more into golf these days (playing it at least), I plan to give it more of a look this time. I had a spare quid in my betting account too, so I've chucked it on Fowler at 22/1 to keep it interesting, would be a nice little bonus if that comes in.


----------



## Robertoe (Apr 5, 2017)

Sportlad said:



			The Stats Zone are backing Rickie Fowler this year, based on their analysis - http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/the-masters-2017-preview

They correctly tipped Willett last year, so will be interesting to see how they do this time around.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that Matsuyama doesnâ€™t feature here after a decent start to the season. Iâ€™ve a sneaky feeling for Stenson and Fowler and I will have a cheeky long shot on Oosthuizen who plays quite well on this course. The forecast wind on the opening two days will surely have an impact though.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I never normally watch golf on TV as I've found it a bit boring in the past, but since I'm way more into golf these days (playing it at least), I plan to give it more of a look this time. I had a spare quid in my betting account too, so I've chucked it on Fowler at 22/1 to keep it interesting, would be a nice little bonus if that comes in. 

Click to expand...

P.S. I've just put a couple of little 50p each ways on Lowry at 100/1 and Noren at 90/1. I never bet big anyway, so just something to keep my interest up really.


----------



## JT77 (Apr 5, 2017)

I just threw a few quid on Westwood EW, again, won a couple quid off him last year, so why not! Paddy power paying 8 places, also stuck a few on Z Johnson and Furyk to be leading after R1, hopefully one of them will show up haha! 
usually have another bet after the cut, so will see who is still in it come Saturday., backing Fowler at 22's etc on a Weds, is a bit short for my tastes, plus better over the weekend makes it a bit more interesting for me!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2017)

I've not had any traditional bets, but entered a few fantasy teams for a couple of $.

Teams of 6, built from:

McIlroy
DJ
Spieth

Rose
Fowler
Thomas

Hadwin
Haas
Fitzpatrick
Leishman
Kisner

Knowing my luck that a combination of those will do well that I haven't picked.


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 5, 2017)

Tuning in at 8pm tomorrow night hopefully missing the first hour of Sky's coverage which:

1) Contains no golf
2) is a repeat of last years first hour (Jack Nicklaus and the boring pundits last years script about how amazing Augusta is, Magnolia Lane etc)
3) adds nothing in terms of excitement

Small stuff, negative post and I'm aware of broadcasting restrictions, but the worst hour of the coverage is the first.  

Get Jamie Donaldson and Simon Holmes in the Shot Centre and give us some entertainment!!


----------



## snell (Apr 5, 2017)

Put my first of many bets on

Mickleson 33/1
Jason Day 20/1

Think I'm going to put a decent amount on Fowler. Then go for some long shots.

Willet has drifted out to 120/1...I know he's out of form but that's great odds.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 5, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Tuning in at 8pm tomorrow night hopefully missing the first hour of Sky's coverage which:

1) Contains no golf
2) is a repeat of last years first hour (Jack Nicklaus and the boring pundits last years script about how amazing Augusta is, Magnolia Lane etc)
3) adds nothing in terms of excitement

Small stuff, negative post and I'm aware of broadcasting restrictions, but the worst hour of the coverage is the first.  

Get Jamie Donaldson and Simon Holmes in the Shot Centre and give us some entertainment!!
		
Click to expand...

You can watch live golf on the red button before that.


----------



## shun_naka (Apr 5, 2017)

is the par 3 contest tonight?

Cant wait for the real thing to start


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			You can watch live golf on the red button before that.
		
Click to expand...

Amen corner plus selected groups all day, right?


----------



## turkish (Apr 5, 2017)

Wish a bookie would give odds on Spieth putting the ball in the water, green or sand on the 12th... I think he'll put it in the sand


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 5, 2017)

turkish said:



			Wish a bookie would give odds on Spieth putting the ball in the water, green or sand on the 12th... I think he'll put it in the sand
		
Click to expand...

If you go in store, or call them up, they'd take the bet


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			You can watch live golf on the red button before that.
		
Click to expand...

Would still prefer Jamie Donaldson and Simon Holmes in the Shot Centre


----------



## Region3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Reports that McIlroy has new fairways and irons for the Masters. He's certainly not shy about changing kit.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 5, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Get Jamie Donaldson and Simon Holmes in the Shot Centre and give us some entertainment!!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that's wise after the 2 Voldemorts Donaldson hit last week!

At least Monty seems to have been put out to pasture (No doubt speaking too soon)

I seem to be more excited for The Masters than usual this year, can't wait for the par 3 tonight and the tournament proper to get going tomorrow!


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 5, 2017)

cookelad said:



			Not sure that's wise after the 2 Voldemorts Donaldson hit last week!
		
Click to expand...

All the more reason to get him back in there!


----------



## pendodave (Apr 5, 2017)

If you go to the masters app and look at the official pic of the champions dinner, there is an unfortunately placed item of golfing memorabilia next to vijay...


----------



## Slab (Apr 5, 2017)

Does it mean anything that Fowler has chosen not to wear an orange top on Sunday?


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 5, 2017)

Why are they sending out defending champ Danny Willett with Matt Kuchar and Amateur Curtis Luck? Kuchar's a great player but number 21 in the world ranking & Luck well he's an amateur.I would rather see our defending champion paired with past legends of the game or one of the top 5 superstars,I know Willett has had a major drop in form but he's pairings show a lack of respect .


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

Defending champ always plays with an amateur, its tradition. I think its the US amateur champion, but not sure.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2017)

I hear the par 3 may be cancelled due to bad weather.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Why are they sending out defending champ Danny Willett with Matt Kuchar and Amateur Curtis Luck? Kuchar's a great player but number 21 in the world ranking & Luck well he's an amateur.I would rather see our defending champion paired with past legends of the game or one of the top 5 superstars,I know Willett has had a major drop in form but he's pairings show a lack of respect .
		
Click to expand...

I read the other day it's tradition to have the reigning champion and reigning amateur champion play together, for some reason. Don't know about the other bloke though.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 5, 2017)

pendodave said:



			If you go to the masters app and look at the official pic of the champions dinner, there is an unfortunately placed item of golfing memorabilia next to vijay...
		
Click to expand...

Mark O'Meara?


----------



## IanM (Apr 5, 2017)

Just packed my suitcase...getting very excited now!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 5, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Defending champ always plays with an amateur, its tradition. I think its the US amateur champion, but not sure.
		
Click to expand...

Yes my error the US am champ does go out with the current champ,cant understand Kuch even Rose another English major winner would have been better thought out.


----------



## Yer Maw (Apr 5, 2017)

No Par 3. Is it wet weather, if so soft greens make it target practice and higher scores I think.


----------



## shun_naka (Apr 5, 2017)

Par 3 contest cancelled due to weather


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 5, 2017)

Felix_G said:



			Par 3 contest cancelled due to weather
		
Click to expand...

I wondered why it had gone from the Sky schedule...shame as I love to watch it as an appetiser!


----------



## richy (Apr 5, 2017)

McGinley is so far up Rory's arse he's practically climbing out his mouth.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2017)

The conditions look interesting and should give the players something to think about. Looking forward to it and a shame about the par 3 comps but hearing the thunder rolling about the place you understand it. Shame we have to listen to McGinley (actually gave that up to watch the footie)


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2017)

My bets are,
 Jim Furyk              Â£1.00 e/w @ 150/1
 Ricky Fowler          Â£2.50 e/w @ 20/1
 Hideki Matsuyama  Â£2.50 e/w @ 18/1
 Justin Rose            Â£2.00 e/w @ 22/1
 Henrik Stenson      Â£2.00 e/w @ 30/1 

Total stake of Â£20.00 with Bet 365, each way places on the first 8.
Fingers crossed


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The conditions look interesting and should give the players something to think about. Looking forward to it and a shame about the par 3 comps but hearing the thunder rolling about the place you understand it. Shame we have to listen to McGinley (actually gave that up to watch the footie)
		
Click to expand...

40mph winds forecast during the first round, looks like we'll be watching plenty of chat from the studio rather than golf


----------



## snell (Apr 5, 2017)

Apparently DJ has fallen down some stairs and is touch and go as to whether he will compete 

http://www.golfdigest.com/story/mas...y-questionable-to-compete?mbid=social_twitter


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Apparently DJ has fallen down some stairs and is touch and go as to whether he will compete 

http://www.golfdigest.com/story/mas...y-questionable-to-compete?mbid=social_twitter

Click to expand...

Seen it on twitter. Throws an interesting twist into the mix but you wonder how much it's being hyped up


----------



## ger147 (Apr 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Apparently DJ has fallen down some stairs and is touch and go as to whether he will compete 

http://www.golfdigest.com/story/mas...y-questionable-to-compete?mbid=social_twitter

Click to expand...

Does Rory have an alibi?


----------



## snell (Apr 5, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Does Rory have an alibi?
		
Click to expand...

Haha

I'm hoping it's being blown out of proportion....but DJ hasn't had a great deal of luck when it comes to the majors.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 5, 2017)

Just put Â£100 on DJ


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 5, 2017)

Dogma said:



			Just put Â£100 on DJ 

Click to expand...

I've got a bet on him too! Not too worried though, as long as he comes through or doesn't start!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2017)

snell said:



			Apparently DJ has fallen down some stairs and is touch and go as to whether he will compete 

http://www.golfdigest.com/story/mas...y-questionable-to-compete?mbid=social_twitter

Click to expand...

Bumped into the medicine cabinet? 
Not to be sniffed at that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Bumped into the medicine cabinet? 
Not to be sniffed at that.
		
Click to expand...

Heard he went to the fridge for a Coke.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 6, 2017)

hairball_89 said:



			I've got a bet on him too! Not too worried though, as long as he comes through or doesn't start!
		
Click to expand...

Best bet for us is that he withdraws and doesn't hit a ball.

As soon as he hits a ball, the bookies effectively have our money.

His swing is so athletic that I can't see him competing if he's in discomfort every time he swings.

Gutted!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2017)

When is Day going to pull out?


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 6, 2017)

DJ's teeing off last so will have a bit more recovery time,personally I think he'll hate the bad weather due for the first two days,he just lost interest when leading the Open championship in 2015 when the weather turned.


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2017)

Man, I cycled home like crazy yesterday, because I wanted to watch the par 3 comp, only to find out it was cancelled. I was really gutted. 

I feel bad for DJ ... such a stupid accident. I really hope he will recover quckly enough to play today.


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2017)

Not long to go, really looking forward to this (despite the horrible time difference) and hoping for the weather to mix things up a tad (but not like The Open where the luck of the draw had more impact, windy for all would be my preference)

Augusta/The Masters is a really frustrating major for me because thereâ€™s loads to like and dislike:

I like the idea of caddies in a uniform and dislike that they chose a onesie boiler suit
I like that they call spectators/fans etc patrons and dislike that they insist everyone else calls them that too
I like the presentation of the course and dislike that no one can ever criticise the course
I like the Masters music/theme tune, I dislike it after the first two ad-breaks
I like that they donâ€™t fleece fans for the cheese sandwichâ€™sâ€¦ no downside here (holey moley was I supposed to call them patrons!)

I could go on but Iâ€™m sure no one really cares anyway 

Roll on home time todayâ€¦


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

I received an email from another golf magazine about his injury. Giving me the chance change my fantasy golf team before 5 pm tonight. 

I decided to keep him in my team , so fingers crossed.:fore:


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 6, 2017)

Had some money left in my account so just gone e/w on

Oosthuizen
Leishman
Westwood
Fowler


----------



## turkish (Apr 6, 2017)

Anybody know what the sky coverage is all about? Tee offs starting just after midday yet masters live not starting until 7pm tonight.... I might actually have to work at my desk now &#128557;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Anybody know what the sky coverage is all about? Tee offs starting just after midday yet masters live not starting until 7pm tonight.... I might actually have to work at my desk now &#128557;
		
Click to expand...

THATs because the Masters don't allow live coverage of all the comp - the live coverage won't actually start until 8


----------



## turkish (Apr 6, 2017)

So you mean to tell me I do have to work?


----------



## Duckster (Apr 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Anybody know what the sky coverage is all about? Tee offs starting just after midday yet masters live not starting until 7pm tonight.... I might actually have to work at my desk now &#128557;
		
Click to expand...

They usually have selected groups and showing Amen Corner (well, 2nd shot on 11 through to 13th green I think) on the Red button.

Not too sure if that's on this year and if so at what time it kicks in.


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2017)

The Amen corner coverage can normally also be viewed via life stream on the official website (just in case some of you, like myself, don't have Sky )


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 6, 2017)

Duckster said:



			They usually have selected groups and showing Amen Corner (well, 2nd shot on 11 through to 13th green I think) on the Red button.

Not too sure if that's on this year and if so at what time it kicks in.
		
Click to expand...

It is, on the range starts at 1.30pm, 2 featured groups 2.15pm, amen corner 3.45pm, 15th & 16th holes 4.45pm.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone backing BubbaW for a top 4? 2x winner, long with correct shot shape, seems like a tempting bet.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes they are showing featured groups from around 2pm on red button. Then amen corner and 15 and 16 I think from whenever the first groups reach the holes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2017)

Capella said:



			Man, I cycled home like crazy yesterday, because I wanted to watch the par 3 comp, only to find out it was cancelled. I was really gutted. 

I feel bad for DJ ... such a stupid accident. I really hope he will recover quckly enough to play today.
		
Click to expand...

The day I start feeling bad for a multi millionaire is the day my life is over[I do get your drift though but I would never feel the need to post it though].

Went for Speith to be leading first round.
Fitzpatrick e/w
Kaymer to win and Dufner to win don't know why they are both off form.


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 6, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			The day I start feeling bad for a multi millionaire is the day my life is over
		
Click to expand...

Money can't buy happiness


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			The day I start feeling bad for a multi millionaire is the day my life is over[I do get your drift though but I would never feel the need to post it though].
		
Click to expand...

The fact that his talent and hard work has earned him money does not change how much it hurts when you slam with your lower back into a staircase, does it? I would feel a lot less sorry for him if he totalled a Ferrari or lost a lot of money in a horse race or something like that. And it is not like he did take a stupid risk or anything (at least I assume that he wasn't trying to jump down the stairs or something like that). I did feel sorry for Rory last year when he hurt his ankle playing footbal, but well, playing football is accident prone and so it was maybe slightly stupid that he did that. But stairs are hard to avoid in daily life and an accident like that can really happen to anyone anytime. It's just Murphy's Law in action that it happens to the no.1 player a day before the Masters.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Apr 6, 2017)

Thinking of putting an Each Way bet on Tyrell Hatton at 50/1, I think he could finish top 8.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 6, 2017)

Did he fall down the stairs or is Paulina in town?


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2017)

The speed at which DJ walks around its hard to imagine him falling over on the stairs.  :rofl:   when a big guy falls though it isn't a soft landing.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Anyone backing BubbaW for a top 4? 2x winner, long with correct shot shape, seems like a tempting bet.
		
Click to expand...

No. Not playing with volvic golf balls. They are a novelty item, and if he can win the masters playing with them, the rest should just give up.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 6, 2017)

I never had Bubba down as a 'grinder,' for 36 holes. Not your U.S. Open type, which looks like it will be necessary to survive till Saturday.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 6, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Money can't buy happiness
		
Click to expand...

It would be nice to have the opportunity to find out. ( I'm confident it would )


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 6, 2017)

Is anyone else suspicious of the 'I fell down the stairs' story the night before the Masters?  Doesn't sit right with me, especially as it is DJ where the truth is rarely near the surface.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Is anyone else suspicious of the 'I fell down the stairs' story the night before the Masters?  Doesn't sit right with me, especially as it is DJ where the truth is rarely near the surface.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what you are suggesting?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Anybody know what the sky coverage is all about? Tee offs starting just after midday yet masters live not starting until 7pm tonight.... I might actually have to work at my desk now &#128557;
		
Click to expand...

Watch on the red button, some live golf much earlier in the day than 8pm.


----------



## richy (Apr 6, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			The day I start feeling bad for a multi millionaire is the day my life is over
		
Click to expand...

What a strange comment


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Is anyone else suspicious of the 'I fell down the stairs' story the night before the Masters?  Doesn't sit right with me, especially as it is DJ where the truth is rarely near the surface.
		
Click to expand...

Nope...


----------



## londonlewis (Apr 6, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			It would be nice to have the opportunity to find out. ( I'm confident it would )
		
Click to expand...

I have heard the expression; money can't buy you happiness but I'd rather cry in a porsche.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BShd8F6j0cp/?taken-by=golf_gods&hl=en


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 6, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			No. Not playing with volvic golf balls. They are a novelty item, and if he can win the masters playing with them, the rest should just give up.
		
Click to expand...

Or, more likely, it would just prove that the ball doesn't matter anywhere apart from in your head ;-)


----------



## MartynB (Apr 6, 2017)

Am I right in thinking they limit TV coverage to preserve the mystery of the masters? Also, are there some holes that are never on TV due to space restrictions?

Or have I imagined that?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2017)

We're underway. Ceremonial tee-shots hit, Summerhays and Henley on the golf course. Touching tribute to The King too, can see it here:

http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2017-04-06/49cd0d2-00c0c9a61af.html

Jack's swing looking in good order too!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			No. Not playing with volvic golf balls. They are a novelty item, and if he can win the masters playing with them, the rest should just give up.
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to proving you all wrong, Â£1 e/w on the big man.
Gone for 5 players Â£1 e/w as they're paying out on top 8 finish.
As well as Bubba at 40/1 I had to take Russell Knox at 200/1. Gone for big Phil, Speith and Pieters on more moderate odds. Â£10 well spent?:clap:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 6, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Is anyone else suspicious of the 'I fell down the stairs' story the night before the Masters?  Doesn't sit right with me, especially as it is DJ where the truth is rarely near the surface.
		
Click to expand...

Only that he is in the very last group so i was suspicious they rejigged the tee sheet after the news until i checked for the original one on an external site

not that id have a problem with it but you know some would


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 6, 2017)

MartynB said:



			Am I right in thinking they limit TV coverage to preserve the mystery of the masters? Also, are there some holes that are never on TV due to space restrictions?

Or have I imagined that?
		
Click to expand...

They do regulate tv more, one of the rules stops telly putting on nearly as many ads as they want but im not certain of all the details


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			I look forward to proving you all wrong, Â£1 e/w on the big man.
Gone for 5 players Â£1 e/w as they're paying out on top 8 finish.
As well as Bubba at 40/1 I had to take Russell Knox at 200/1. Gone for big Phil, Speith and Pieters on more moderate odds. Â£10 well spent?:clap:
		
Click to expand...

The last i saw of speith was he was 8 to 1. So if he does not win, you have 1 pound at 1/4 odds, so you would win 2 pounds for a top 8.

Well spent? I am not seeing it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Is anyone else suspicious of the 'I fell down the stairs' story the night before the Masters?  Doesn't sit right with me, especially as it is DJ where the truth is rarely near the surface.
		
Click to expand...

I have my suspicions , maybe some burds angry husband chasing him.


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 6, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I have my suspicions , maybe some burds angry husband chasing him. 

Click to expand...

Yep wouldn't be surprised if the bruising looks uncannily baseball bat-shaped.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 6, 2017)

thesheriff said:



			Yep wouldn't be surprised if the bruising looks uncannily baseball bat-shaped.
		
Click to expand...

or ice hockey stick shaped


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			The last i saw of speith was he was 8 to 1. So if he does not win, you have 1 pound at 1/4 odds, so you would win 2 pounds for a top 8.

Well spent? I am not seeing it!
		
Click to expand...

Party pooper! - there are others in there apart from Speith! If he does place it'll be like a par after you've driven it in the trees, yes only a par but it feels like a birdie. 

When Knox comes roaring in you wont be laughing then!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			Party pooper! - there are others in there apart from Speith! If he does place it'll be like a par after you've driven it in the trees, yes only a par but it feels like a birdie. 

When Knox comes roaring in you wont be laughing then!
		
Click to expand...

I like your thinking.

Its better than your betting!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I like your thinking.

Its better than your betting!
		
Click to expand...

If it was 8/1 (cant remember now) and he places what's even worse is they're only paying 1/5 each way on WHill.  so my Â£2 stake will return Â£1.60. Thank you for pointing out a serious flaw in my method.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Apr 6, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			We're underway. Ceremonial tee-shots hit, Summerhays and Henley on the golf course. Touching tribute to The King too, can see it here:

http://www.masters.com/en_US/watch/2017-04-06/49cd0d2-00c0c9a61af.html

Jack's swing looking in good order too!
		
Click to expand...

I need to get me one of they green and white hooped ties for work. #HailHail


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			or ice hockey stick shaped

Click to expand...

Or a 7 iron, he's at least club longer than Tiger


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			If it was 8/1 (cant remember now) and he places what's even worse is they're only paying 1/5 each way on WHill.  so my Â£2 stake will return Â£1.60. Thank you for pointing out a serious flaw in my method.

Click to expand...

Haha. The each way bets are completely worthless on Johnson, Spieth and McIlroy, yeah. I went for 90-100/1 shots on my each ways.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Apr 6, 2017)

Live leaderboard for us stuck in work 

http://www.masters.com/en_US/scores/index.html


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. The each way bets are completely worthless on Johnson, Spieth and McIlroy, yeah. I went for 90-100/1 shots on my each ways.
		
Click to expand...

If only I had a Â£1 for each time I embarrass myself on this forum!  Be a rich man!  Anonymity my old friend, although I have played golf with a few on here years ago.

Â£9 well spent then?


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			If it was 8/1 (cant remember now) and he places what's even worse is they're only paying 1/5 each way on WHill.  so my Â£2 stake will return Â£1.60. Thank you for pointing out a serious flaw in my method.

Click to expand...

It would be a Â£2.60 return, so 60p profit from your Â£2 stake :thup:


----------



## shun_naka (Apr 6, 2017)

PaulyMcK said:



			I need to get me one of they green and white hooped ties for work. #HailHail
		
Click to expand...

should check out the new taylor made stand bag. green and white hooped legs!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			It would be a Â£2.60 return, so 60p profit from your Â£2 stake :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's mid afternoon and I haven't had a coffee for at least an hour so stick with me -

So if Speith wins I get Â£9 and Â£1.60, total Â£10.60 back from my Â£2 bet, Â£8.60 profit.
If Speith places I lose the Â£1 on the nose bet, for the e/w bet I get Â£1.60 win (1/5 of Â£1 x 8) and Â£1 stake back so Â£2.60 from my Â£2 bet, Â£0.60 profit.

Both ways I'm ahead right?

Shouldn't have doubted myself, what's Murphthemog talking about or have I got above wrong ....again?oo:


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			It's mid afternoon and I haven't had a coffee for at least an hour so stick with me -

So if Speith wins I get Â£9 and Â£1.60, total Â£10.60 back from my Â£2 bet, Â£8.60 profit.
If Speith places I lose the Â£1 on the nose bet, for the e/w bet I get Â£1.60 win (1/5 of Â£1 x 8) and Â£1 stake back so Â£2.60 from my Â£2 bet, Â£0.60 profit.

Both ways I'm ahead right?

Shouldn't have doubted myself, what's Murphthemog talking about or have I got above wrong ....again?oo:
		
Click to expand...

Winning 60p from Â£2 is hardly a value bet... but it's better than making an actual loss, lol.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			It's mid afternoon and I haven't had a coffee for at least an hour so stick with me -

So if Speith wins I get Â£9 and Â£1.60, total Â£10.60 back from my Â£2 bet, Â£8.60 profit.
If Speith places I lose the Â£1 on the nose bet, for the e/w bet I get Â£1.60 win (1/5 of Â£1 x 8) and Â£1 stake back so Â£2.60 from my Â£2 bet, Â£0.60 profit.

Both ways I'm ahead right?

Shouldn't have doubted myself, what's Murphthemog talking about or have I got above wrong ....again?oo:
		
Click to expand...

Nearly right. If Spieth wins at 8/1 you will get Â£9 from the win and Â£2.60 for the place so Â£11.60.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			It's mid afternoon and I haven't had a coffee for at least an hour so stick with me -

So if Speith wins I get Â£9 and Â£1.60, total Â£10.60 back from my Â£2 bet, Â£8.60 profit.
If Speith places I lose the Â£1 on the nose bet, for the e/w bet I get Â£1.60 win (1/5 of Â£1 x 8) and Â£1 stake back so Â£2.60 from my Â£2 bet, Â£0.60 profit.

Both ways I'm ahead right?

Shouldn't have doubted myself, what's Murphthemog talking about or have I got above wrong ....again?oo:
		
Click to expand...

You are right!

http://www.free-bet-calculator.co.uk/

As long as he finishes 5th by himself, if he is tied 5th you get less


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Winning 60p from Â£2 is hardly a value bet... but it's better than making an actual loss, lol.
		
Click to expand...

They're paying on top 8 places at 1/5 price, same odds for each place but shares only matter if those shares take the worst of the top 8 positions past 8 players i.e 5 players on 6th= would reduce any e/w winnings if Speith was one of those on 6th= with those other players for example.

principle is sound though, say that was Â£60 profit from Â£200 bet. 
_Slow and steady wins the race, tortoise and the hare, from tiny acorns great oaks grow.....etc etc_


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2017)

maxfli65 said:



			They're paying on top 8 place at 1/5 price, same odds for each place I think so 2nd ot 7th would be ok, shared 8th it would go down according to how many shares for 8th there were, right?

principle is sound though, say that was Â£60 profit from Â£200 bet. 
_Slow and steady wins the race, tortoise and the hare, from tiny acorns great oaks grow.....etc etc_

Click to expand...

Haha yeah. I never bet more than like Â£2 on anything anyone. It's not really a money making exercise, it's just to keep things more interesting. Any winnings are a bonus that can go on the next few bets.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Haha yeah. I never bet more than like Â£2 on anything anyone. It's not really a money making exercise, it's just to keep things more interesting. Any winnings are a bonus that can go on the next few bets.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I do the same, small amount doubles or trebles on EPL/SPL 'safe bets' with short odds is my usual. Often creeps up, keeps the 'game' going as you say.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm only following the live update leaderboard on masters.com, but it appears Mickelson has made an eagle at the 2nd.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm probably alone in this but I struggle to get excited by Majors until about a day and a half in...
Got the TV booked for the weekend but will probably only see what's on the news before then.....


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2017)

Two live channels and next to no adverts! 

Magic


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone put money on Z Johnson? Not looking good ATM. 2 over and just stuck it in the water on 11.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking like DJ is fit to play.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 6, 2017)

Seems like a bit of a struggle for the players due to the wind.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Seems like a bit of a struggle for the players due to the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Gripe water, for big babies with wind problems


----------



## cookelad (Apr 6, 2017)

Amen corner's really living up to it's billing at the moment!


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

15th collecting a load of balls already.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2017)

Seems to be some doubt about DJ now according to SSNHQ.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 6, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Seems to be some doubt about DJ now according to SSNHQ.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that,looks like he might start but for how many holes??.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2017)

DJ apparently walking off the first tee back to the clubhouse. Looks as though he has WD.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			DJ apparently walking off the first tee back to the clubhouse. Looks as though he has WD.
		
Click to expand...

he's definately out


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 6, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			DJ apparently walking off the first tee back to the clubhouse. Looks as though he has WD.
		
Click to expand...

Such a shame - in the form of his life too.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 6, 2017)

DJ has withdrawn from the Masters!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2017)

If only I'd gone over there and taken my clubs...&#128512;


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 6, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			DJ has withdrawn from the Masters!
		
Click to expand...

I had Â£20 on that :whoo:


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2017)

That'll teach him to mess around with the Mrs on the stairs the night before a major.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			If only I'd gone over there and taken my clubs...&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

...You'd have still been standing in the crowd but you'd be the only sad git with a full set of clubs 

#noalternatesatthemasters


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			DJ has withdrawn from the Masters!
		
Click to expand...

A shame for the event as you want the best players competing and he's undoubtedly the best (by a way at the moment). Nice touch at the opening drive in putting Palmer's jacket on a chair and having his widow there.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 6, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			I had Â£20 on that :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Did he actually tee off? If he did, I'm guessing that all bets on him to win are now losers


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Did he actually tee off? If he did, I'm guessing that all bets on him to win are now losers
		
Click to expand...

Nope, withdrew minutes before


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2017)

Everyone backing off their tee shot on 12. Just hit the ball, it's only a bit of wind. 

edit: ha! Just as I type that, up steps Jason Day and he just hits it first time. Didn't expect that from him!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 6, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Everyone backing off their tee shot on 12. Just hit the ball, it's only a bit of wind. 

edit: ha! Just as I type that, up steps Jason Day and he just hits it first time. Didn't expect that from him!
		
Click to expand...

He may have hit it first time, but it took him the time it takes everyone else to hit 4 balls


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			...You'd have still been standing in the crowd but you'd be the only sad git with a full set of clubs 

#noalternatesatthemasters 

Click to expand...

I would've been prepared to have bunged someone as much as a tenner  to get me in too. &#128064;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2017)

Not usually a Sarah Stirk fan,but she looks banging in that dress &#128076;&#127995;


----------



## rosswilliams (Apr 6, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			That'll teach him to mess around with the Mrs on the stairs the night before a major.
		
Click to expand...

Looking at his Mrs I would definitely take my chances! :lol:


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2017)

I've just learned that I'm out tonight, tomorrow and Saturday evenings!
Sometimes I just hate being sociable.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 6, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not usually a Sarah Stirk fan,but she looks banging in that dress &#128076;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what a body she has.

 Shame about the face, but you don't look at the mantle piece when you poke the fire


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2017)

Rory having a 'mate so far.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Wow, what a body she has.

 Shame about the face, but you don't look at the mantle piece when you poke the fire
		
Click to expand...

Her merits have been mentioned once or twice on this forum before. I like her (apart that bloody hair). She is (or was) a member at Studley Wood where the next GM opportunity is being held so you could spot her in real life


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			If only I'd gone over there and taken my clubs...&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

It's a DJ they need , not a guitarist :rofl:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow Jordan doing it again


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2017)

Jordan coming unglued with a quadruple bogey on 15th.

Long way to go but...just saying.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2017)

A 9 - I can do That!,


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

ger147 said:



			15th collecting a load of balls already.
		
Click to expand...

A 9 for Spieth, oops...


----------



## richy (Apr 6, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Jordan coming unglued with a quadruple bogey on 15th.

Long way to go but...just saying.
		
Click to expand...

Great shot into 16 though. Incredible mental strength


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 6, 2017)

Has Fitzpatrick been taken out of school to be at The Masters. &#128512;

#Topicalsatire


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2017)

SkyBet refunding all bets on DJ


----------



## StevieT (Apr 6, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			SkyBet refunding all bets on DJ
		
Click to expand...

Great to see that. 

I bet on Rose at 28/1 he's down to 9/1 now. Early days I know!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

How great is it to not have to listen to Monty :whoo:


----------



## richy (Apr 6, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How great is it to not have to listen to Monty :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Shame we have to listen to McGinley instead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2017)

Stegsie said:



			Great to see that. 

I bet on Rose at 28/1 he's down to 9/1 now. Early days I know!
		
Click to expand...

I only got 22/1 on Rose. Still so far so good for him. My other bet, old Leftie doing me proud too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

richy said:



			Shame we have to listen to McGinley instead.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind McGinley - at least he doesn't constantly go on about his rounds there


----------



## snell (Apr 6, 2017)

Has Butch's dad ever won the masters?

Not heard him mention it is all....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2017)

richy said:



			Shame we have to listen to McGinley instead.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Don't like him, but still better than Monty.....just


----------



## richy (Apr 6, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't mind McGinley - at least he doesn't constantly go on about his rounds there
		
Click to expand...

Probably because he's only been there about twice


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

richy said:



			Probably because he's only been there about twice
		
Click to expand...

Think twice is about the amount of times he has played there - did have one good finish. 

Hasn't said anything offensive yet and currently isn't dribbling on about nonsense but there is time yet


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

turkish said:



			Excited Much? I am almost literally peeing my pants with excitement... I know it can get a little bit of bad press on here but for me it's the dawn of the new golf season... and I just really love the tournament albeit with it's slightly dubious history.

Who are all your picks? I fancy a newbie to win it; Hideki or Justin Thomas but DJ is a tough one to ignore but at 13/2 I can't back him.

Also got small tastes in the betting for molinari, Bubba, hadwin, Tyrell Hatton, Jon Rahm and curtis luck to be leading after day 1, 

So who are your top picks and dark horses?
		
Click to expand...

At least you have some nappies handy.:smirk:


----------



## richy (Apr 6, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think twice is about the amount of times he has played there - did have one good finish. 

Hasn't said anything offensive yet and currently isn't dribbling on about nonsense but there is time yet
		
Click to expand...

It's his endless purring over Rory that narks me the most. It's sickening at times.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

richy said:



			It's his endless purring over Rory that narks me the most. It's sickening at times.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Bjorn isn't the greatest commentator is he - bland and dull ( then again he seems like that normally )


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey Bjorn isn't the greatest commentator is he - bland and dull ( then again he seems like that normally )
		
Click to expand...

Agreed,  he's also a possible R.C. captain


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed,  he's also a possible R.C. captain 

Click to expand...

More than possible Willie - he is the next RC captain


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 6, 2017)

Hoffmans swing? Look like a lad at our place. Flat hoike


----------



## Dasit (Apr 6, 2017)

Some right moaners in this thread. cheer up boys just enjoy the golf.

Doesn't look that windy there, can't wear baseball hats at my club when it really gets windy!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			More than possible Willie - he is the next RC captain
		
Click to expand...

Oops


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2017)

seriously, Bjorn is worse than Monty, comes across so so so dull! RC captain or not get rid asap please!


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks like a 72 for Willet, pretty good start for the defending champ.


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Looks like a 72 for Willet, pretty good start for the defending champ.
		
Click to expand...

pretty amazing for starting 6 6  !!!


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

fundy said:



			pretty amazing for starting 6 6  !!!
		
Click to expand...

Poor 3-putt for a 73 on the 18th after getting it on the right tier in 2.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			Hoffmans swing? Look like a lad at our place. Flat hoike
		
Click to expand...

6 under, wish I could hoike it like that!


----------



## IainP (Apr 6, 2017)

Putting lesson from Mr Westwood today, who'd have thought it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2017)

Garcia putting like I do. 

Top 6 is currently 50/50 USA & England. Nice to see.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Not long to go, but been a great first day imo, watching the rounds being affected by the weather and some superb golf, roll on day 2.


----------



## cookelad (Apr 6, 2017)

Just out of interest, how many times has Rory shot 77 round Augusta?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 6, 2017)

Really impressed with Rory today
He was so bad and did well to only be 3 over par as he could easily have been 5/6 over
crawled his way back after some superb scrambling


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2017)

Decent putt from Bubba...


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 6, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Decent putt from Bubba...
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable. 
Better even than that 90footer he sank earlier


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2017)

Only saw him for a few holes but wasn't Paul Casey's attitude towards his game refreshingly positive (even after errant shots)

Looked like he really wanted to enjoy his golf and not let the bad stuff get him down, good to watch


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 7, 2017)

C`MON WESTY ,what a great finish for Lee with five birdies on the spin to go from 3+ to -2.maybe ,just maybe .dam i hope so.


----------



## richy (Apr 7, 2017)

The BBC is a joke. Tweeting out that Richard Fitzpatrick finished -1. 

Who in their right mind would choose to watch their inferior coverage? Whenever it actually starts


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			The BBC is a joke. Tweeting out that Richard Fitzpatrick finished -1. 

Who in their right mind would choose to watch their inferior coverage? Whenever it actually starts
		
Click to expand...

So you're the one who follows the BBC on twitter &#128514;&#128526;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			The BBC is a joke. Tweeting out that Richard Fitzpatrick finished -1. 

Who in their right mind would choose to watch their inferior coverage? Whenever it actually starts
		
Click to expand...

I'll watch it because I am able to distinguish between a twitter account and their actual coverage - and BBC don't have Bjorn nor Roe nor Harmon ( who is now annoying - shame )

As for the important stuff 

Great fightback from McIlroy - can see him using that as a springboard and nice to see Westwood under par once again in the Masters

Good early showing from the UK players


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			C`MON WESTY ,what a great finish for Lee with five birdies on the spin to go from 3+ to -2.maybe ,just maybe .dam i hope so.
		
Click to expand...

Backed Westy as first round leader and was hopefull for a while ,amazing round by Hoffman oo:.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			The BBC is a joke. Tweeting out that Richard Fitzpatrick finished -1. 

Who in their right mind would choose to watch their inferior coverage? Whenever it actually starts
		
Click to expand...

If the BBC can't get live sport for next to nothing they are not interested and just fob people off with bad twitter feeds and websites.I'll watch the last two days coverage on the BBC just to get some value out of my tv licence but as for their websies & twitter feeds agree very much a joke,for everything else golf related its Sky everytime.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2017)

Butch was a shining light sitting next to thomas bjorn.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 7, 2017)

Norrin Radd said:



			C`MON WESTY ,what a great finish for Lee with five birdies on the spin to go from 3+ to -2.maybe ,just maybe .dam i hope so.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get to excited, Westwood has a history of getting into contention without actually looking like he is going to win


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 7, 2017)

Decent first day for my English picks & Cobra guy Rickie Fowler. 

Unreal day for Charlie Hoffman in that weather & on those greens. Crossing everything I've got, playing with the beads, rabbits foot in pocket, etc. for Lee Westwood. That back nine yesterday showed what he is about. Moment of the day on 15th fairway. Lee nails a 3 wood into the setting sun & gets something in his eye. He turns to Billie Foster & asks, 'Where did that go?'. To which Billie Foster in his usual manner replies nonchalantly, 'Middle o' t' green'. Classic Foster :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			The BBC is a joke. Tweeting out that Richard Fitzpatrick finished -1. 

Who in their right mind would choose to watch their inferior coverage? Whenever it actually starts
		
Click to expand...

Yes you, stick to the important stuff like discussing Monty who isn't even there.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Butch was a shining light sitting next to thomas bjorn.
		
Click to expand...

Bugs me when he always looks directly into the camera when he talks, plus he talks the usual US bullcrap.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2017)

Seems like I'm in a minority. I really enjoy listening to Butch, McGinley and enjoyed Bjorn's stint on commentary last night too. WAY better than listening to Monty or Faldo.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Bugs me when he always looks directly into the camera when he talks, plus he talks the usual US bullcrap.
		
Click to expand...

He is the only commentator that can look into 2 different cameras at the same time


----------



## Reemul (Apr 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			He is the only commentator that can look into 2 different cameras at the same time 

Click to expand...

Not really, he is blind in 1 of them so "Look" might not be quite correct


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

Great round of golf and not unusual for first round in a major but for sure he'll be caught,Rose looked very steady might have a punt on him.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2017)

anyone know how long the players took to get round?

only watched 10 mins of the end of the highlights and was described as a long round on a couple of occasions even in that short time.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 7, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			anyone know how long the players took to get round?

.
		
Click to expand...

I believe kevin Na is now on the 10 th


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			I believe kevin Na is now on the 10 th

Click to expand...

And Jason Day is behind him but he's lost 2 holes


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			I believe kevin Na is now on the 10 th

Click to expand...

Mike Weir and Trevor Immelman are still on the first


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2017)

drive4show said:



			He is the only commentator that can look into 2 different cameras at the same time 

Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## JT77 (Apr 7, 2017)

had to over 5 hours comfortably, think watson and walker were last out, i headed to bed just after Rory walked off 18 at about 12.15 and think watson was on 17, they tee'd off about 7pm our time? just checked, Rory was out at 641 so 5h30 mins for a round, noticed the Rory Rahm group seemed to be waiting a lot toward the end of the round, Langer was in front of them :O


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 7, 2017)

JT77 said:



			had to over 5 hours comfortably, think watson and walker were last out, i headed to bed just after Rory walked off 18 at about 12.15 and think watson was on 17, they tee'd off about 7pm our time? just checked, Rory was out at 641 so 5h30 mins for a round, noticed the Rory Rahm group seemed to be waiting a lot toward the end of the round, Langer was in front of them :O
		
Click to expand...

None of them seem to help themselves. When Rory and Rahm were waiting on 18 for the green to clear none of them had a club in hand. Basically they stood their leaning on the bag and waited the green to clear and then and only then they start the club choice discussion, the wind discussion, the line and landing point discussion etc . Then they start the pre shot routine and then they play. They all seem set for a long round and have no interest in playing quicker.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 7, 2017)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

Is that not Vigo the Carpathian from Ghostbusters 2?


----------



## One Planer (Apr 7, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that not Vigo the Carpathian from Ghostbusters 2?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Slab (Apr 7, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that not Vigo the Carpathian from Ghostbusters 2?
		
Click to expand...



I was gonna go for a combo of Jennifer Anniston crossed with Chet from weird Science


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 7, 2017)

Danny Willett - quad bogey on the first, ouch!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

It must be tougher today, of the 29 on course right now only 3 are under par oo:.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2017)

Garcia on the march, started with a hat-trick of birdies!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that not Vigo the Carpathian from Ghostbusters 2?
		
Click to expand...

he's not as good looking as him


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

What the heck has happened to Bubba he's playing like an 18 hcp'er


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What the heck has happened to Bubba he's playing like an 18 hcp'er 

Click to expand...

He lost weight &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hoofman coming apart... not surprised its pretty standard for him

Rory with 2 birdies on the bounce.. -1 for the week


----------



## richy (Apr 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll watch it because I am able to distinguish between a twitter account and their actual coverage - and BBC don't have Bjorn nor Roe nor Harmon ( who is now annoying - shame )

As for the important stuff 

Great fightback from McIlroy - can see him using that as a springboard and nice to see Westwood under par once again in the Masters

Good early showing from the UK players
		
Click to expand...

Who do the BBC actually have?

At least Butch coaches the best player in the world and knows what he's talking about. 

I couldn't name one BBC commentator. Amateurish from top to bottom


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			Who do the BBC actually have?

At least Butch coaches the best player in the world and knows what he's talking about. 

I couldn't name one BBC commentator. Amateurish from top to bottom
		
Click to expand...

So you don't know Peter Allis ? Ken Brown ? Wayne Grady ? Hazel Irvine ? Sam Torrance .


----------



## richy (Apr 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't know Peter Allis ? Ken Brown ? Wayne Grady ? Hazel Irvine ? Sam Torrance .
		
Click to expand...

Ken Brown is ok-ish. The rest are stuck in 1997


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			Ken Brown is ok-ish. The rest are stuck in 1997
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses - the only one from Sky that is bearable now is Dougherty.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2017)

got the Golf channel streaming to my Kodi stick and using a VPN to watch the american coverage of Amen corner

Sergio looking good but then it can change so easy with his poor putting

never get why a professional golfer cant putt?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 7, 2017)

Not long till Sergio and Rory pass thru Amen Corner.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Not long till Sergio and Rory pass thru Amen Corner.
		
Click to expand...

soon as their through switch over to 15 and 16 coverage

cant believe the "featured" groups for today their awful not one in contention


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			What the heck has happened to Bubba he's playing like an 18 hcp'er 

Click to expand...

Oi watch it


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hoffman has a one way ticket on the bogey train


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2017)

Question for people that might now

has anyone ever won a major with the "claw" style putting?!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm a massive Rory fan but if Sergio wins this I'd be absolutely delighted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm a massive Rory fan but if Sergio wins this I'd be absolutely delighted.
		
Click to expand...

Keeping it going nicely so far isn't he.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 7, 2017)

Sergio playing superb, would really like him to go and win it.
Looks like it will be a tight leaderboard going into the weekend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2017)

Shame Sergio missed that putt to take the outright lead, but nicely placed for the weekend


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame Sergio missed that putt to take the outright lead, but nicely placed for the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Yes, would love him to win it


----------



## richy (Apr 7, 2017)

Am I remembering this right? A few years ago did the BBC have the likes of Michael Vaughn doing the post round interviews etc?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

richy said:



			Am I remembering this right? A few years ago did the BBC have the likes of Michael Vaughn doing the post round interviews etc?
		
Click to expand...

And Lineker!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			And Lineker!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt one of them receive a mocking from Tiger?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Didnt one of them receive a mocking from Tiger?
		
Click to expand...

I remember Peter Allis laying into him, don't know if that was the same year.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 7, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you don't know Peter Allis ? Ken Brown ? Wayne Grady ? Hazel Irvine ? Sam Torrance .
		
Click to expand...

Sam Torrance?? He hasnt commentated on the BBC for years 6 to be precise ever since they didnt include him at the Masters and he left,Hazel Irvine :rofl: Allis & Brown ok though.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 7, 2017)

Monies on Rickie Fowler this year since DJ is out.  Mcilroy just misses too many shorty putts since his try at under hand over hand switch a roo, so the greens at Augusta will be his undoing?  Phil Mickelson would be a decent each way bet. But so fat the golfs been awesome... :thup:


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2017)

https://twitter.com/snoop_1872/status/850061011960856578/photo/1


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Keeping it going nicely so far isn't he.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he is. Mate of mine has him at 40/1 too.

I'd love for him to get the jacket and he's now in the house, halfway through and looking good. Just hope the short stick doesn't let him down Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## richy (Apr 7, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			And Lineker!
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes. Appalling viewing


----------



## User62651 (Apr 7, 2017)

Lot of love for Sergio, he is so overdue, would be a popular winner and I'd be pleased for him.
2 of my 5 picks in top 8 currently - Mickelson and Pieters. Can't see Mickelson dropping away from top10, knows the place too well. Pieters I've no idea. Expect Speith to make up some ground.
200/1 on Knox is about right:angry:

One of Rose, Fowler or Scott for me now to win.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 7, 2017)

fundy said:



https://twitter.com/snoop_1872/status/850061011960856578/photo/1



Click to expand...

PMSL shouldn't laff really... :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

I got Sergio at 40/1 and Fowler at 18/1, also took Westwood and Matsuyama, only a couple of quid e/w on all of them, but keeps it interesting.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't think the logo on Freddie Couple's hat is quite big enough. 

If I was working for his sponsor I'd maybe suggest a 100 metre long air ballon with the sponsor's name in flashing neon floating above his head tethered to his shoulders with a harness. Perhaps less obvious but on balance a better option.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2017)

My two (Rose and Mickelson) hanging in there. If anyone has to pip them I'd love it to be Sergio. Fowler however is staring to look ominous too


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2017)

Why does Thomas Bjorn's voice make me want to slit my wrists?
Imagine him answering the phone for The Samaritans , that'd cause absolute carnage.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Slime said:



			Why does Thomas Bjorn's voice make me want to slit my wrists?
Imagine him answering the phone for The Samaritans , that'd cause absolute carnage.
		
Click to expand...

I agree he's not the most exciting, but English isn't his first language and it's way better than my Danish


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 7, 2017)

Slime said:



			Why does Thomas Bjorn's voice make me want to slit my wrists?
Imagine him answering the phone for The Samaritans , that'd cause absolute carnage.
		
Click to expand...

I know. It's the masters. Cheer the bloody hell up Thomas!
He sounds like he's gotten his head stuck in a traffic cone.


----------



## shun_naka (Apr 7, 2017)

I had Rory on the nose and fowler and rahm e/w

looks like I'll have the full weekend of interest on them all, still hoping for a Rory comeback


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Didnt one of them receive a mocking from Tiger?
		
Click to expand...

If memory serves me right didn't Vaughan tell tiger you've won 3 when he  had  in fact won 4 masters abruptly correct by Mr woods.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 7, 2017)

Love watching Freddie Couples at the Masters


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My two (Rose and Mickelson) hanging in there. If anyone has to pip them I'd love it to be Sergio. Fowler however is staring to look ominous too
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree phi&#314; my 1st choice to win then rose or Garcia.


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

Enjoying Harrington commentary really informative. He is a natural


----------



## mat100p (Apr 7, 2017)

How can 11th hole play 505yards par 4 and 13 play 510yards par 5 . 
11th has been really lengthened over years


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2017)

Top 15 currently covered by 5 shots, all in with a shout or is 5 too far back?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Top 15 currently covered by 5 shots, all in with a shout or is 5 too far back?
		
Click to expand...


Not with 36 holes still to play.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 8, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Top 15 currently covered by 5 shots, all in with a shout or is 5 too far back?
		
Click to expand...

Greg Norman will be along in a minute...


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

At this stage bets left for me are;
Rahm -1 6th
Schwartzel +2 16th
Matsuyama +2 16th
Fowlers looking very good though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			At this stage bets left for me are;
Rahm -1 6th
Schwartzel +2 16th
Matsuyama +2 16th
Fowlers looking very good though.
		
Click to expand...

all 4 of my bets still looking healthy 

McIIlory to win
Fowler to win
Rahm Each way 
Matsuyama Each way

could end up with 3/4 of them paying out at this rate


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2017)

Watch out for Spieth, he's quietly worked his way back to level.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 8, 2017)

Am on Fowler at 22/1 and Rahm at 16/1 without Rory and Spieth. 1/4 the odds 8 places so looking good at the moment but early days.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2017)

I've  still got 3 e/w bets running , Fowler. Rose and Matsuyama.


----------



## Lump (Apr 8, 2017)

Willet missing the cut won me a few quid back. Still got Rory, Spieth and Rahm EW for the win.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Feel like I'm cheating on the missus but have just switched over to Auntie.

I think Sky is great but old habits die hard. 

No ads = happy me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Feel like I'm cheating on the missus but have just switched over to Auntie.

I think Sky is great but old habits die hard. 

No ads = happy me.
		
Click to expand...

 Gary Player and Paul Azinger , sorry but they're not my cup of tea , I don't mind Hazel, But i like to hear Peter Alliss rambling on .ne:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Gary Player and Paul Azinger , sorry but they're not my cup of tea , I don't mind Hazel, But i like to hear Peter Alliss rambling on .ne:
		
Click to expand...

Didn't mind them and I treat old PA as a sort of honorary Grandad - I'm an oldish git and throughout my youth he was the voice of golf on TV. So many happy memories over the years.

Sad, but there it is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

BBC Live coverage started :whoo:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

So I thought i'd get some value out of my tv licence and watch the BBC's coverage of the Masters even though ive got Sky,how dam irittating is it for them to put their "Masters Extra" red button coverage logo right over the players score,hole distance etc when it flashes up in the top right hand corner.Honestly what is going on with the BBC nowdays,i'm going back to watching it on Sky.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			So I thought i'd get some value out of my tv licence and watch the BBC's coverage of the Masters even though ive got Sky,how dam irittating is it for them to put their "Masters Extra" red button coverage logo right over the players score,hole distance etc when it flashes up in the top right hand corner.Honestly what is going on with the BBC nowdays,i'm going back to watching it on Sky.....
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you just press the back up button which gets rid of any red button info ?


----------



## Tongo (Apr 8, 2017)

Jon Rahm born 2 years after Freddie's Masters victory. I think that stat says plenty about both players' achievements so far this week.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 8, 2017)

i notice a lot of black shafted putters, are they all TM users or do other brands make them ?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Watching Rory this week is killing me. Started today going like a rat up up a pipe and now a Barclays out of the bunker and an unlikely 30 footer for a par which he's missed for a double.

I'm thinking it's another 12 months before the Slam at least.

Come on Sergio!!!!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why don't you just press the back up button which gets rid of any red button info ?
		
Click to expand...

Good idea,trouble with that is that I would still have to listen to Alliss complaining about everyone .


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 8, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Good idea,trouble with that is that I would still have to listen to Alliss complaining about everyone .
		
Click to expand...

He_really_only_complained_about_Sergio_walking_up_to_the_green_early_and_practicing_his_putting_while_his_partner_was_playing._Fully_justified_complaint.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice to see Spieth getting a bit of luck....Like he needs it...


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Rory needs to get someone on the bag who is willing to challenge him on shots... talk him out of taking too many risks

he has just hit a 36 with 3 birdies.. thats a terrible score when he could just play sensible and hit all pars...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Now this is what winds me up about golf coverage..
Lee smacks his 2nd on the 13th, seemingly, into the creek...
Next thing we see is him putting for a birdie - so how the hell did that happen?
We'll never know....Just the sort of shot you want to see.....And we don't....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

Ken on the course ! :whoo: legend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ken on the course ! :whoo: legend
		
Click to expand...

Doing the same thing as last year and the year before. Tried watching the BBC coverage but aside from Brown on the box I don't like it and don't get all these "on the course" things when there's live coverage going on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

That leaderboard is jammed packed at the moment - Rory needs a bit of a run through Amen Corner


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Nice to see Spieth getting a bit of luck....Like he needs it...
		
Click to expand...

I refer everyone to this post.....Again.....


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I refer everyone to this post.....Again.....
		
Click to expand...

lol, not a fan then?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I refer everyone to this post.....Again.....
		
Click to expand...

He's a great talent for sure but with the personality and likeability factor of a roll of Lino.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

No problem with him at all just he's had 3 huge slices of luck so far today..
Some get it, some dont


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2017)

What a drive from Rory , Westwood is getting the rewards from some attacking golf


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			No problem with him at all just he's had 3 huge slices of luck so far today..
Some get it, some dont
		
Click to expand...

What my old man called "The rub of the green".

Some seem blessed with its bounties whereas others get slaughtered. So far in Justin's professional career his tally is very definitely on the plus side.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone else notice William McGirt marking his ball on the green? Not saying he's doing anything wrong but that's not the first time this week I've seen him mark his ball to the side, rather than behind. 

The coverage doesn't show him replacing the ball but given the Lexi-gate caper last week surely it's not too much to ask these guys to just do it properly. 

I don't have the phone number for Augusta so think his score's safe


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a drive from Rory , Westwood is getting the rewards from some attacking golf
		
Click to expand...

same he sodded up the approach and walks off with a par on a hole he needs to birdie


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 8, 2017)

HowlingGale said:



			Anyone else notice William McGirt marking his ball on the green? Not saying he's doing anything wrong but that's not the first time this week I've seen him mark his ball to the side, rather than behind.

I don't have the phone number for Augusta so think his score's safe
		
Click to expand...

Here, be my guest. Shake things up a bit why don't you? 

+1 706-667-6000


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Here, be my guest. Shake things up a bit why don't you? +1 706-667-6000

 

Click to expand...

Aye I'm not falling for that. That'll be the number for American Babestation or something. I'll end up talking to some wummin who'll try to fleece me.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2017)

If only Sergio could putt...


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

Jon Rahm and his caddie need to sort out his distances as he's been under clubbing his irons on every hole and now he's stuck it in the water on a par 3,Rahm's caddy needs to sort this if they stand anychance of winning.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 8, 2017)

HowlingGale said:



			Aye I'm not falling for that. That'll be the number for American Babestation or something. I'll end up talking to some wummin who'll try to fleece me.
		
Click to expand...

Again  :rofl:


----------



## paddyc (Apr 8, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Jon Rahm and his caddie need to sort out his distances as he's been under clubbing his irons on every hole and now he's stuck it in the water on a par 3,Rahm's caddy needs to sort this if they stand anychance of winning.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't under club on his 3rd shot looks in deep *****


----------



## paddyc (Apr 8, 2017)

ger147 said:



			If only Sergio could putt...
		
Click to expand...

He would have won 10 majors by now


----------



## big_matt (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Now this is what winds me up about golf coverage..
Lee smacks his 2nd on the 13th, seemingly, into the creek...
Next thing we see is him putting for a birdie - so how the hell did that happen?
We'll never know....Just the sort of shot you want to see.....And we don't....
		
Click to expand...

Yea the coverage does seem very disjointed. Lots of delayed stuff and important shots missing.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 8, 2017)

paddyc said:



			Didn't under club on his 3rd shot looks in deep *****
		
Click to expand...

Bounces back with a birdie on the next


----------



## Dogma (Apr 8, 2017)

Speith on the charge.

Rors running out of holes.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 8, 2017)

Jordan looking most likely


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Rory ain't gonna win playing like he has today.....


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2017)

Nothing highlights the BBC's lack of interest and investment in sports more than this.  Coverage is all over the place (I've got Sky on the laptop and much better, i.e. actually showing a player playing more than 1 shot in isolation) and Ken and Peter Alliss really need to be retired asap.

Spieth probably going to win this.  I don't particularly enjoy watching him but fair play he can make a score round here.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Rory ain't gonna win playing like he has today.....
		
Click to expand...

Correct &#128512;


----------



## BrianM (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm disliking Jordan as well, I'm not even sure why....
Really hope Sergio or Ricky wins it &#128556;


----------



## pendodave (Apr 8, 2017)

BrianM said:



			I'm disliking Jordan as well, I'm not even sure why....
Really hope Sergio or Ricky wins it &#128556;
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Wish I'd put some cash on him so that I could profit by my misery at midnight tomorrow...


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 8, 2017)

BrianM said:



			I'm disliking Jordan as well, I'm not even sure why....
Really hope Sergio or Ricky wins it &#128556;
		
Click to expand...

Funny one Jordan, so many do not like him but no idea why


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2017)

Easy not to like him. He's boring! Personality of a fish, plays so slow, takes forever over the smallest of shots. Doesnt have the wow factor 

But he much better round here than Rory


----------



## louise_a (Apr 8, 2017)

Hoffman's luck has finally run out after some good scrambling.


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 8, 2017)

Spieth is a phenomenal putter, and at this course that gives him a huge advantage over everyone else. Both in the putts he makes, and in the confidence with which he can approach greens.
Rory is mentally weak. Almost amateur in his, 'shucks', 'not my day', 'what can you do', attitude when it isnt happening for him on auto pilot. The top ten, even Sergio who has no end of demons and self doubts to battle, are digging deep to fight for it. Rory goes out hoping the magic is there,  and that his best golf, which is better than the rest, will somehow just be there. And if it isnt he has the look of 'well, tomorrows another day'. Which is odd in a world class sportsman.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sergio would be at least 3 shots clear if only he could putt.  Amazing amount of fight from him to remain as joint leader despite all the chances he couldn't take.  Would love it if he could somehow find a way to get it done tomorrow.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 9, 2017)

That top half dozen is quite a talented bunch  - so I think the best l can hope for now is a place from either of my picks of Westwood & Rahm. (But at least at 125/1 and 30/1 respectively, a place for either would pay fairly nicely)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 9, 2017)

BrianM said:



			I'm disliking Jordan as well, I'm not even sure why....
Really hope Sergio or Ricky wins it &#63020;
		
Click to expand...

Im exactly the same, can't explain it but I'm just not a fan. 

Fingers crossed for Sergio, considering his history round here he deserves it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 9, 2017)

It would also be Seve's 60th birthday on Sunday and would be an amazing tribute.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Has there ever been more talent in recent years going into the last round of a major than with the last two groups going out being;
Rose-Garcia
Fowler-Spieth
oo:
Ive got money on Schwartzel so hope he does it...what a final day this is going to be!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Has there ever been more talent in recent years going into the last round of a major than with the last two groups going out being;
Rose-Garcia
Fowler-Spieth
oo:
Ive got money on Schwartzel so hope he does it...what a final day this is going to be!
		
Click to expand...

It's an exciting leaderboard that's for sure. Hopefully it will go down to the wire. I'd like to see Garlic win it but have a feeling it will be Spieth.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Great pairings, almost a mini Ryder cup fourball to finish with. It's going to be a good watch whatever the result.

I backed Rose and Fowler last week so either of them to come good would be great for the wallet. Would love to see Rose do it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It's an exciting leaderboard that's for sure. Hopefully it will go down to the wire. I'd like to see the *Garlic*win it but have a feeling it will be Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Damn autocorrect


----------



## gmhubble (Apr 9, 2017)

Would love Rose to win it but for Karma reasons (see Man U Busby) am saying Garcia on Seve bday - would love to see the silhouette on his sleeve


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 9, 2017)

Two blokes that can't really putt holding off 'the rest'...
Should make for an interesting evening...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			Two blokes that can't really putt holding off 'the rest'...
Should make for an interesting evening...
		
Click to expand...

You don't lead the Masters after 3 rounds without being able to putt.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 9, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You don't lead the Masters after 3 rounds without being able to putt.
		
Click to expand...

That's true but maybe you don't win it on the last day..Sergio springs to mind


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 9, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You don't lead the Masters after 3 rounds without being able to putt.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to see either Sergio or Justin win...

But, in football [Fergie] parlance it's now squeaky bum time...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

It's a great set up for the last day and I'm torn between Rosie & Sergio, but if pushed it has to be Sergio because a) he's never won a Major and b) I'm a  big softie and it's the Seve's 60th birthday thing.

However as gentle Ben once said "I have a feeling..." sadly mine is that Spieth is going to do them both  (hope I'm soooo soooo soooo wrong)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 9, 2017)

C`MON WESTY  post a good score and get them chasing you ,a nice little 63 would be good.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 9, 2017)

My money & loyalty to good old England means I'm backing Rose. That said, my heart would love to see Sergio finally break his duck. If Sergio had holed just 40% of his birdie putts yesterday (same with Westy) he'd be leading by 4 shots today. 

Sadly, this is why both Sergio & Westwood have competed in final day of so many Majors over the years but failed to get over the line. Two of the best ball strikers of all time both hit it to 5 feet on 12th only to miss the cup by another cup left. Rose hits it to 10 feet & holes it in the centre of the cup ne:

Only Spieth from the Americans can split them (& maybe the Belgium Bomber). Game on from 6.30 this evening, strictly on BBC...:whoo: &#9971;&#65039;&#127948;&#65039;&#127867;&#128421;&#127829;&#127867;


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2017)

I hope Rose does it, I backed him on Friday at 9/1.  I hope North hants have enough room to extend the JR room if he does win :smirk:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2017)

I backed Fowler at 25s so obviously want him to win. 
If not I'd like to see Sergio do it. 
Got a feeling Speith will do it tho &#128547;


----------



## IainP (Apr 9, 2017)

The US networks seem to have stats for everything, I'd like to see feet holed for Fowler and Spieth yesterday verses Rose & Garcia


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 9, 2017)

Past champion Schwartzel 40/1 is only four shots back and I fancy Hoffman to run leaders close as well.

E/W on those I think to make it even more of a spectacle tonight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2017)

This could be a classic night of great golf.

Wouldn't mind Justin or Sergio winning but would love to see Sergio just get the win.

Ive just got that feeling we are in for a classic


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2017)

Not long chaps!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			This could be a classic night of great golf.

Wouldn't mind Justin or Sergio winning but would love to see Sergio just get the win.

Ive just got that feeling we are in for a classic
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I really care who wins althought it would be nice for Sergio to get one. I just hope your last sentence is correct. No work for me tomorrow so I'd even be happy with a playoff


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2017)

Peter Alliss...... "give me some skin".
Love the bloke.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Rickie's orange troos are gonna look a bot garish with a green jacket is he wins!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Dinner eaten. Feet up. Wine open... Let's do this.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2017)

Want Sergio to win it so badly.
If he does, expect tears on the 18th...
Good start - confidence builder


----------



## Lump (Apr 9, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Want Sergio to win it so badly.
If he does, expect tears on the 18th...
Good start - confidence builder
		
Click to expand...

This 1000%. It would crown off a great career. THIS will be his best chance. If he can't win from this point, I fear he may never get the major monkey off his back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

Want Rose as that's where my money is but in my heart I want Sergio, and as it would be Seve's 60th do you think it's in the stars?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2017)

Did Cotter really think that Garcia was intentionally going for that pin, does he actually play the game?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Putting wobbles already?! Hope not.

Fowler is looking really strong and confident in his start.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Did Cotter really think that Garcia was intentionally going for that pin, does he actually play the game?
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons I can't stand the BBC commentary. Although you can argue McGinley etc are boring at least they've played the game and been there as opposed to talking guff


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Did Cotter really think that Garcia was intentionally going for that pin, does he actually play the game?
		
Click to expand...

Low handicapper around Troon , 3 ish ?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

The robot's got a few gremlins in his circuitry so far - but a 5 birdies on the spin wouldn't be entirely beyond belief if he gets his eye in.

Come on Rosie or (preferred) Sergio. I'm a sad old softie and I'd love to see him win on Seve's 60th.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Rickie's orange troos are gonna look a bot garish with a green jacket is he wins!
		
Click to expand...

Give him a white shirt and he'll look like the Irish flag!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 9, 2017)

Come on Sergio, keep it going!

:whoo:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Did Cotter really think that Garcia was intentionally going for that pin, does he actually play the game?
		
Click to expand...

Its always amazed me why the BBC actually use Cotter as a golf commentator,the guy has done nothing in golf .


----------



## Region3 (Apr 9, 2017)

Really want Sergio to win even though I've money riding on quite a few of those chasing him.

I'm not too worried about his putting, but I do worry about him double crossing one off the tee somewhere in the closing holes.

Prepared to be flamed, but I'm fed up of hearing about Seve's birthday.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh, Ricky!

Ooh! Sergio!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 9, 2017)

Its going Sergio's way at the moment.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Have I skipped into a parallel universe? Sergio's touch with the putter is lovely just now and suddenly he's 3 clear.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2017)

Casey not out of this


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Really want Sergio to win even though I've money riding on quite a few of those chasing him.

I'm not too worried about his putting, but I do worry about him double crossing one off the tee somewhere in the closing holes.

Prepared to be flamed, but I'm fed up of hearing about Seve's birthday.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got Â£20 on Rickie, but I'm wanting Sergio to do it now.
The short game these boys have got is nothing short of phenomenal in my opinion.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

There's some great golf going on here. Then there's Adam Scott's putting.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Ive got Â£20 on Rickie, but I'm wanting Sergio to do it now.
The short game these boys have got is nothing short of phenomenal in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Really do not know what their scrambling stats are but they are so often up and down


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2017)

Loving Kens fairway speed meter :whoo:

Like the way he showed the difference in the roll


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2017)

Nobody does it like Ken


----------



## Hendy (Apr 9, 2017)

My only bet was a tenner each way on Rory @ 15/2 so if he can make two more birdies he might get a top 8 and i get a 1/4 of 15/2 whatever that works out at LOL

Feel for Scott hitting some great shots tho putting is killing him. What would he give now for the broom shaft on that Scotty LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nobody does it like Ken 

Click to expand...

He was good when he did it a decade ago but to me it's just the same thing every year, just with different props. Yes it's good that he/the BBC are doing something with their presentation but compared to the in depth graphics and details on Sky it looks a bit tired an old hat to me


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

What's going on with the 9th? Hoffman and Moore both come up short but the balls stick. Not like in 96 when Norman's ball ended up halfway to Atlanta after his second was short.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 9, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Ive got Â£20 on Rickie, but I'm wanting Sergio to do it now.
		
Click to expand...

Got money on Rickie and Rose but I'd love Sergio to win, I'd take a hit in the pocket to see that.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Another one for Sergio here,fingers crossed the wheels dont come off.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2017)

Why is it that time after time they are coming up miles short on par 3's??? I can do that! Swallow your pride and take one more club you prats...


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

What a back 9 from Kaymer &#128563;
Great stuff now, looking forward to the leaders coming round Amen corner &#128077;&#127995;&#9971;


----------



## BrianM (Apr 9, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Why is it that time after time they are coming up miles short on par 3's??? I can do that! Swallow your pride and take one more club you prats...
		
Click to expand...

So true &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Ryan Moore looks like he's gonna clout his thigh on his backswing.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Severe bout of the collywobbles watching this.

Really want Sergio to win now but if Rosie does I will also be delighted.

Go Europe!! As long as the Brexiteers are happy for me to say so. &#128064;


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Ken is a legend. Three balls trundling down the fairway did the job perfectly showing the slope on the 10th. No need for gimmicky graphics.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

"Ham and cheese Rickie"

What's that all about?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

Sergio getting very twitchy on 10


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Tongo said:



			"Ham and cheese Rickie"

What's that all about?
		
Click to expand...

These cretins need a good sound beating around the back of the head with a 9-iron.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Nobody seems to want it at the moment. If Pieters can pick up another shot or two....


----------



## Backsticks (Apr 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Go Europe!! As long as the Brexiteers are happy for me to say so. &#62528;
		
Click to expand...

May and Johnson are being very coy on this point. Word from Brussels is that Tusk and Merkel intend to really play hardball on the eligibility of British players for the Ryder Cup team from 2020 onwards. Cabinet is split on whether it could be a deal breaker on the whole Brexit plan if they cannot ensure we are still part of it.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Sergio really needs to channel the spirit of Seve at this moment on 10


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2017)

Wonder if someones going to come from a bit back to win this, last 2 groups are struggling at the moment......

Pieters or Schwartzel maybe?

Edit, great par by Rose on 10, he's playing/putting better than Garcia just now.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Oh Jordan......


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Goodnight Spieth. 12th kills him again


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Goodnight Spieth. 12th kills him again
		
Click to expand...

Would you believe it,I was having a conversation with somebody today who said the 12th would have to be playing his mind standing on the tee box oo:


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

Matt Kuchar......interesting!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 9, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Would you believe it,I was having a conversation with somebody today who said the 12th would have to be playing his mind standing on the tee box oo:
		
Click to expand...

Too early to say but you wonder whether that episode on the 12th last year will have the same effect that Trevino's chip in did for Jacklin at the 71 Open.


----------



## xcore (Apr 9, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

This is fantastic, pretty much everything that can happen in golf is happening. Great viewing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Goodnight Spieth. 12th kills him again
		
Click to expand...

He will have plenty to think about next year on the same hole.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Surprised there's not a small furrow on the 16th green as that exact same hole in one happens so often .


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice touch Kuch giving the signed hole in one ball to the kid :thup:.
Sergio falling apart


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 9, 2017)

Tongo said:



			Matt Kuchar......interesting!
		
Click to expand...

Pure class. Hope Fowler plays it well or that kids might stop smiling.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Surprised there's not a small furrow on the 16th green as that exact same hole in one happens so often .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah,
been loads go in this week


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Nice touch Kuch giving the signed hole in one ball to hat kid :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, hear it so many times that he's one of the most generous, funny, and generally decent blokes on tour. Love little gestures like that; costs nothing, means everything.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 9, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			This is fantastic, pretty much everything that can happen in golf is happening. Great viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Totally agree. Absolutely glued.

Spieth's caddy needs to grow a pair and tell him to put it in the bloomin' bunker next year on the final day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 9, 2017)

That boys face when Koooooooooch gives him his hole in one ball pure joy and class from Matt:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 9, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep, hear it so many times that he's one of the most generous, funny, and generally decent blokes on tour. Love little gestures like that; costs nothing, means everything.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, lovely touch of class, the wee guy's face was priceless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2017)

Think that's Garcias race run - Rose is looking pretty solid at the moment


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

ruff-driver said:



			Yeah,
been loads go in this week 

Click to expand...

Not this week, true. Don't think I've ever seen a more repeated hole in one over the years. What was it last year, 3 or 4?

Not knocking it but there is an element of inevitability in it - more so than in any other annual tournament I can think of.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Sergio Ga"aaaarghhhhhhhhhhhh"rcia.

What goes on in that head of his? What a wally.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2017)

Got a feeling Sergio ain't ever going to win of these biggies.....
Heads gone


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Got a feeling Sergio ain't ever going to win of these biggies.....
Heads gone
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it but Westy and Garcia aint got what it takes to win a major.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Blimey, I know Sergio was having to press. It's just that tee shot choice seemed really reckless.

I reckon the Seve birthday fairytale is dead in the water. 

Easy for a hacker like me to say but looks like he ran out of patience before he had to.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hate seeing it all go wrong for any golfer.


----------



## Junior (Apr 9, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Sergio Ga"aaaarghhhhhhhhhhhh"rcia.

What goes on in that head of his? What a wally.
		
Click to expand...

you were right about that 'double cross' Jim !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2017)

Game over Sergio. Can't win it now but what's his caddy doing? Doesn't seem to be any words of advice or trying to get his head back up, What price Pieters to post a score and sneak it?


----------



## delc (Apr 9, 2017)

Garcia is unraveling again!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Junior said:



			you were right about that 'double cross' Jim !
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't me but I'll take it. :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2017)

oh wonder what Sergio would give for hindsight


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 9, 2017)

Great par sergio :clap:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow! Sergio still alive after two pars on 13


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2017)

It's Roses to lose now, great viewing


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Maybe Sergio really is channeling the spirit of Seve? Maybe he'll go and win this without hitting another fairway?

Hope not, I got much better odds on Rosey.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Game over Sergio. Can't win it now but what's his caddy doing? Doesn't seem to be any words of advice or trying to get his head back up, What price Pieters to post a score and sneak it?
		
Click to expand...

What is it with these caddies playing their guys short on GIR and not being bothered to talk to their players 
Its bloody easy money...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2017)

Long way to go yet.. Plenty of time for some Drama.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Long way to go yet.. Plenty of time for some Drama.
		
Click to expand...

Shurrup you, Ive got Rose on the nose and Schwartzel e/way.

New lithium trolley beckons, if I get them over the line, or at least pay for a decent bit of it.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2017)

If they're serious about slow play.......

Spieth and Fowler are more than a hole ahead of the last group.........  Start dishing out shot penalties at this stage would get their attention.

Bet Garcia wishes he'd hit 3w off 13th tee.  Still in it though and looks like it's down to these 2.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello Sergio...
Go and prove me wrong...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shurrup you, Ive got Rose on the nose and Schwartzel e/way.

New lithium trolley beckons, if I get them over the line, or at least pay for a decent bit of it.
		
Click to expand...

Schwarzel is safe so you're good for a packet of pink Castle tees 

Kooch in 4 man dogfight playoff, you heard it here first, good Karma after handing his ball over :thup:


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2017)

Had a few quid on Pieters before this round EW; top 3.

80/1.

Schwartzel is making this uncomfortable viewing!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

What a great night's viewing for all Europeans - with of course all due respect to Farage and his Brexiteering buddies &#128512;


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2017)

one of the pgatour.com guys just tweeted theyre getting lots of calls that sergios ball moved on the pine straw on 13 (please dont shoot yourself in the foot again golf)

wow sergio thats some shot


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2017)

Seeeeerrrrggggiiiiooooooo!


----------



## Junior (Apr 9, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Schwarzel is safe so you're good for a packet of pink Castle tees 

Kooch in 4 man dogfight playoff, you heard it here first, good Karma after handing his ball over :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I fancy it's going to a playoff.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 9, 2017)

sergio


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Hope i'm wrong on Garcia what an approuch to that par 5 oo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

What a great match this is.

There shouldn't be any complaints about slow play when it's this good.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Sweet babby Jebus!!

The tension.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2017)

Seeerrrrgggiioooo!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 9, 2017)

Amazing stuff!!!


----------



## ger147 (Apr 9, 2017)

Vamos Sergio!!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

Hold me!


----------



## delc (Apr 9, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hope i'm wrong on Garcia what an approuch to that par 5 oo:
		
Click to expand...

Great eagle for Sergio. Maybe he's not finished yet! &#128512;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Amazing!! What.a duel.


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm not going to bed now!!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 9, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Got a feeling Sergio ain't ever going to win of these biggies.....
Heads gone
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Game over Sergio. Can't win it now
		
Click to expand...




delc said:



			Garcia is unraveling again!
		
Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Long way to go yet.. Plenty of time for some Drama.
		
Click to expand...

at least someone got it right..


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 9, 2017)

Junior said:



			I fancy it's going to a playoff.
		
Click to expand...

Could be right mate.

I'd love to see Garcia win this, which probably means Rose will!

Awesome to watch though.


----------



## shewy (Apr 9, 2017)

great golf, can't pick the winner


----------



## Dogma (Apr 9, 2017)

Just found out Schwartzel birdied the 18th to push Pieters in to fourth.

What a dick.


----------



## Junior (Apr 9, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Could be right mate.

I'd love to see Garcia win this, which probably means Rose will!

Awesome to watch though.
		
Click to expand...

Its great, told myself I was off to bed at 1130 but I can't stop watching.  Those two shots on the par 3 were top draw under the pressure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2017)

Can they not share a Jacket? :rofl: really don't want to see either lose this. Been a superb watch. Regardless who wins, Golf's the winner here.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Played In a wonderful spirit. Well done Rosie & Sergio


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 9, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Can they not share a Jacket? :rofl: really don't want to see either lose this. Been a superb watch. Regardless who wins, Golf's the winner here.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. 
A sleeve each or maybe a 6 month timeshare


----------



## mat100p (Apr 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Played In a wonderful spirit. Well done Rosie & Sergio
		
Click to expand...

I agree not sure who I want to win.
Find myself rooting for Sergio against and Englishman. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 9, 2017)

Really good advert for golf.

Really do not care which of these two wins.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 9, 2017)

Garcia's pine straw ball move,is it me i'm sure that ball moved (no armchair ref here )


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2017)

Ball didn't move just the pine straw thankfully.

Playoff looming?


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 9, 2017)

Level after 17 holes. This is going to a playoff.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

King 'ell!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 9, 2017)

This is ridiculous, I'm a bag of nerves watching this!


----------



## Canmore (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow - play off?


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 9, 2017)

Toad said:



			Ball didn't move just the pine straw thankfully.

Playoff looming?
		
Click to expand...

Watched it a few time and think it may have moved slightly. Just before he stops fiddling around the pine needles the logo does appear to drop.   Movement is minute but it's there on video, camera isn't steady and it could be the pine needle movement rather than the ball. If this is decided by that movement though then golf can forget trying to significantly increase the number of participants any time soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2017)

mat100p said:



			I agree not sure who I want to win.
Find myself rooting for Sergio against and Englishman. Never thought I would say that.
		
Click to expand...

Well the club captain probably won't care either way.  We do a draw for Majors; he got Rose on one sheet, and Garcia on the otherâ€¦...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 9, 2017)

Just flicked over to Sky and when Beeb was soaking up the post 18th drive atmosphere Sky was treating us to Ray Winstone. 

I rest my case.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 9, 2017)

This has to go to a play off, a tie at this point seems the only fair way to end this torture.


----------



## Toad (Apr 9, 2017)

Thought that too but a piece of the straw moves up then back down. If you watch the number on the ball it didn't look like it moved.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 10, 2017)

o my word


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2017)

What a shot from Sergio.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2017)

I can't watch&#128064;&#128064;&#128064;


----------



## louise_a (Apr 10, 2017)

you couldn't write this!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 10, 2017)

Toad said:



			Thought that too but a piece of the straw moves up then back down. If you watch the number on the ball it didn't look like it moved.
		
Click to expand...

God I hope people don't worry if a ball moved after this finish


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 10, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			God I hope people don't worry if a ball moved after this finish
		
Click to expand...

They have already reviewed it and said - no problem.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2017)

C'mon Sergio !!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2017)

OOOOOOOOOOF! Argh!


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2017)

This could get interesting.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 10, 2017)

I think I might pee myself.


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2017)

O my god


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

Irrespective of the outcome now this has to be the best Masters I can remember ever


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2017)

utterly stunning ball striking, less so the putting the last few holes


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 10, 2017)

Panic over...


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2017)

Not really surprised that neither could hole their putt on 18. A 2 putt Par could win this...


----------



## Junior (Apr 10, 2017)

I'd have thought one of them would have made it.  

Do do they not know I have work in the morning !!!!


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

palindromicbob said:



			Watched it a few time and think it may have moved slightly. Just before he stops fiddling around the pine needles the logo does appear to drop.   Movement is minute but it's there on video, camera isn't steady and it could be the pine needle movement rather than the ball. If this is decided by that movement though then golf can forget trying to significantly increase the number of participants any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

It does look like the ball moved but theres no way the powers that be are going to stop this.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Could be right mate.

I'd love to see Garcia win this, which probably means Rose will!

Awesome to watch though.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on Rose, hills offering Â£185 cashout but its worth Â£400.

I thought Rose had blew it then.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 10, 2017)

Garcia deserved to hole that with the approach shots


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2017)

Gotta be Rose now


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			I'd have thought one of them would have made it.  

Do do they not know I have work in the morning !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I have a game of golf - much more important.


----------



## mat100p (Apr 10, 2017)

Could make or break Sergio this.
Rose will recover if he loses not sure same can be said for Sergio.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 10, 2017)

Just great golf, great sport. It's been said before but bloody hell if only Sergio could putt....


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 10, 2017)

They have both had chances.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm on Rose, hills offering Â£185 cashout but its worth Â£400.

I thought Rose had blew it then.
		
Click to expand...

After rose missed on 18, p power kept on changing so I couldnt cash out, by the time I could for not much, sergio had missed.

Ive covered my bets with Schwartzel, so have broke even.

Rose win gets me Â£130, cash out is Â£62.73 - I'm currently on hold with Billy bob, whilst sending him pictures of pine straw......what d ya reckon?


----------



## PIng (Apr 10, 2017)

I didn't see last years Open battle between Henrik & Phil, but it can't have been better than this can it?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			After rose missed on 18, p power kept on changing so I couldnt cash out, by the time I could for not much, sergio had missed.

Ive covered my bets with Schwartzel, so have broke even.

Rose win gets me Â£130, cash out is Â£62.73 - I'm currently on hold with Billy bob, whilst sending him pictures of pine straw......what d ya reckon?
		
Click to expand...

I've let mine ride, though the kids need feeding :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I've let mine ride, though the kids need feeding :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

now offering 66.38, just watch this drive.....

what do we reckon people Â£130 or Â£66?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Apr 10, 2017)

If Sergio loses this he will never recover. 
He will struggle to go round your local pitch and putt level.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2017)

Bet those cash outs looked a lot better a minute ago :rofl:

Golf and betting are an evil combo.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 10, 2017)

ooh matron  has rosie blown it


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2017)

Rosie certainly gettting the breaks on the 18th both times.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			now offering 66.38, just watch this drive.....

what do we reckon people Â£130 or Â£66?
		
Click to expand...

Let it ride


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2017)

What a break for Rose, even though Sergio nailed his drive &#128556;


----------



## fundy (Apr 10, 2017)

PIng said:



			I didn't see last years Open battle between Henrik & Phil, but it can't have been better than this can it?
		
Click to expand...

hard to split them really, both were outstanding


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

Juston, just prefered lie it on the pine straw......he did before (twice).


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			now offering 66.38, just watch this drive.....

what do we reckon people Â£130 or Â£66?
		
Click to expand...

So whats it worth now :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Apr 10, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			I have a game of golf - much more important.
		
Click to expand...

  absolutely


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Now it's Sergio's :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

Come on Sergio!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2017)

Sergio must win this now &#128556;


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2017)

Birkdale. Rose.

Just saying...

edit: Bah! Maybe not.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2017)

If Rose holes his par putt who would put cash on Sergio holing his.......!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

[TABLE="class: tabular mtop, width: 730"]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Mickelson, Phil @ 30/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£5.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Westwood, Lee @ 66/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£5.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Johnson, Zach @ 100/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£5.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single To Win
Rose, Justin @ 25/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£5.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]Youâ€™ve Cashed Out forÂ£39.03
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Fitzpatrick, Matthew @ 60/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£5.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Lowry, Shane @ 80/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£3.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Schwartzel, Charl @ 80/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£3.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Willett, Danny @ 125/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£3.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Sullivan, Andy @ 200/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£3.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable*i*


[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR="class: open first_of_bet"]
[TD]05/04/2017[/TD]
[TD]Single Each-Way
Hahn, James @ 300/1 
Outright Betting
US Masters Outright Betting 2017[/TD]
[TD]Â£3.00[/TD]
[TD="class: result"]Pending[/TD]
[TD]CASH OUT
Unavailable
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I felt dirty wanting Serj not to win.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 10, 2017)

Well at least no can say that the driver was at fault.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 10, 2017)

norrin radd said:



			my big hope is for westy to have a good week putting . But i have a sneaky for ross fisher to go close. 
 Thats the heart talking the head says sergio.
		
Click to expand...

.
.
I thank you


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2017)

The spirit of Seve strikes again.

Ole ole ole ole!

Sergioooooooooooo!

Delighted for him but gutted for Justin Rose. A brilliant event and sad there had to be a loser.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

No matter, this has been epic.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done Sergio.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yaasssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Apr 10, 2017)

Great Champion &#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2017)

So glad i was wrong
Sergio - a Dude amongst Men


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done Sergio awesome,lets hope they dont make a big deal about that ball moving we've had enough of that.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Apr 10, 2017)

Brilliant, fantastic, amazing. What a back 9. So happy for him! Feel bad for JR but I think in a couple of weeks even he will see how special this is for Sergio.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Well done Sergio awesome,lets hope they dont make a big deal about that ball moving we've had enough of that.
		
Click to expand...

It didn't move, the end.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 10, 2017)

Fantastic, well done Sergio you truly deserved it. 
What happened to the tears...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2017)

Fantastic! Well done at last Sergio. 

I would have made much much more money with Rosey though. Tough on him but I'm sure Rosey will have another shot at it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant, get in Sergio, not bad for a guy who can't putt :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 10, 2017)

Brillliant! Great nerve to battle back after losing the lead after the turn. 

Sorry for Justin too, a shame one of them had to lose.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 10, 2017)

Great, great story.

Just shows you, to keep on trying.

Congratulations on entering the great golf pantheon, Sergio.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Past champion Schwartzel 40/1 is only four shots back and I fancy Hoffman to run leaders close as well.

E/W on those I think to make it even more of a spectacle tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Sergio (and Charl) &#128522;


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

What a tremendous finish. Made up for Sergio. Even had a couple of quid on him @ 6s yesterday morning

now to pick up the worst trophy in sport


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

And a nice Â£50 return off a Â£1.00 e/w bet, cheers Sergio :cheers:


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

One things for sure next year i'm backing the winner in Dubai for the Masters;
2016 Willett
2017 Garcia


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 10, 2017)

Been a long time coming.   I was there when he won his first pro tournament.  Been a favourite of mine and my father ever since. 


Well done Sergio.  He would wreak your nerves with a putter in his hands.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

On Seve's birthday too , you couldn't write a better ending :whoo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 10, 2017)

As good as it gets...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 10, 2017)

I had Pieters each way, netting me a whopping Â£28. Without that I'd have made a loss.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 10, 2017)

Wondering people's thoughts on Sergio moving his ball in the pine straw after the drop.

I thought it moved.


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 10, 2017)

What a finish, had JR to finish in the top 5 . Â£1 ew bet.
Tired now and have to be up at 5 for work. 
Why are we all golf fanatics?


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2017)

Well that was well worth losing sleep for 

I doubt there's anyone that'll grudge him the win (unless you put your house on Rose) 

And Willett looking really really pleased for him when putting the jacket on

Great entertainment with the fans rooting for both

Shame its dark o'clock before they do the jacket thing outdoors meaning most fans have gone


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Wondering people's thoughts on Sergio moving his ball in the pine straw after the drop.

I thought it moved.
		
Click to expand...

Almost immediately after they showed the clip on BBC it was stated that the Committee had viewed the footage and declared No Penalty.
That's all you need...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 10, 2017)

Pure Class from both players 

This is quality from Rose

Congrats @TheSergioGarcia 
Incredible battle out there. Sport in the moment can be tough. But it's just sport. Hope you guys enjoyed it.


Enjoyable last day - great battle between the two 

Also sad to see it's Hazel Irvines last Masters for BBC - she has been a wonderful host


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hate to say it but Westy and Garcia aint got what it takes to win a major.
		
Click to expand...

You were saying...


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 10, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pure Class from both players 

This is quality from Rose

Congrats @TheSergioGarcia 
Incredible battle out there. Sport in the moment can be tough. But it's just sport. Hope you guys enjoyed it.


Enjoyable last day - great battle between the two 

Also sad to see it's Hazel Irvines last Masters for BBC - she has been a wonderful host
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant from Rose keeping things in perspective and no doubt he was happy for Garcia. They both played their part in what was a very memorable Masters in the end.

It is sad that Hazel is leaving, agreed she has been superb. Hopefully she will still continue with the snooker.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You were saying...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was waiting for that one I was wrong
Re Garcias ball moving,indeed the committee did deem that his ball didnt move in the pine straw but it did,if you pick a fixed point above the ball you can clearly see the logo drop down,as for the camera moving again fixed points around the edge of the frame show the camera doesent move.I can understand the Augusta committee deeming that there be no penalty as the match was just too good to mess up also after the farce with Lexi Thompson they didnt want any repeats of that.
Here's the video
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2017/04/explaining-the-rules-video-that-almost-threw-the-masters-into-chaos


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2017)

Great golf made even better by the fact that my bets started the last day in the first three spots, Ricky Fowler collapsed big time but it was great going to the play off with Garcia at 40/1 and Rose at 25/1 E/W, money in the bank :whoo:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2017)

OMG my heart was racing from the first putts on the 18th 'till Sergio dropped the putt to win. 74 attempts and you could see just what it meant. I'd be on a lap of honour round the crowd!!!!!! Dead chuffed for the lad!!


----------



## Wilson (Apr 10, 2017)

Incredible golf yesterday, great theatre, and nothing better than seeing two players going head-to-head down the stretch.

Really pleased for Sergio, I thought the crowd chanting his name was a nice touch, not something I've ever heard an Augusta crowd do before.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2017)

Fantastic finish from both players and great respect between them both.

Really pleased for Sergio as I would have hated to see him go his whole career without a major.

One thing I did notice yesterday more than other days is how long he is off the tee time and time again longer than Justin.

Also really like the way Augusta sets up on the back nine with all the risk and reward holes makes for great drama.

I did think that Sergio would have been a bit more emotional though I mean Rahm cried after 4 putting.


----------



## J5MBF (Apr 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Fantastic finish from both players and great respect between them both.

Really pleased for Sergio as I would have hated to see him go his whole career without a major.

One thing I did notice yesterday more than other days is how long he is off the tee time and time again longer than Justin.

Agree with this, at times he was 40/50 yards longer than Rose, that's some difference. I thought at the turn he'd blown it and his emotions would get the better of him but he seemed relaxed and just let it flow. Kudos to both, a great watch.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Well done Sergio awesome,lets hope they dont make a big deal about that ball moving we've had enough of that.
		
Click to expand...

Why keep bringing it up then?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2017)

As someone who doesn't usually watch golf, I picked a good one to start getting into! Fantastic golf from Garcia and Rose. The only sour note was Fowler completely disappearing along with the quid I put on him! Haha. It was a great final day though, with guys like Kuchar and Schwartzel emerging from no one and threatening to challenge, but Garcia and Rose just kept themselves ahead of the pack with some solid, consistent play. It certainly hasn't put me off watching more golf tournaments in the future.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 10, 2017)

US Masters is nearly always great viewing, as a golfing spectacle it is easily the best tv golf watch imo. The fact we know all the holes and shots from watching year after year adds to it somehow. Yesterday was right up there with the best because both leaders played so well under huge pressure and it was close all the way. Some of those missed putts on 16,17,18 by both were a surprise though. 
Suffering a little this AM but worth it, great drama and v happy for Sergio.


----------



## drdel (Apr 10, 2017)

Golf and sportsmanship at its best: pleased for Garcia yet sad for Rose at same time!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 10, 2017)

i switched on when the wife went to bed, they were just teeing off on 15.

well done Sergio, great win. maybe give him the shot in the arm to win another major now.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2017)

Reminded me of when back in the day I won our 5 Day members knock-out trophy on the first extra hole. 

I hit a tee... 

No not really. Last night's spectacle was the best bit of golfing excitement since the Miracle at Medinah. Played by two friends in impeccable good spirit and respect. Destined to go down as an all time classic.

Well done Sergio and hard luck Rosie.


----------



## DCB (Apr 10, 2017)

One of the best 'final days' for quite a while. Some great golf played by quite a few of the players on the leader board.  Shows that a course set up to be hard but fair can produce an exciting spectacle. Well done Sergio on the long overdue win.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2017)

A great spectacle, played in great spirit. Gutted for Rose, but delighted for Garcia. 
Some nerves between them at different points! 
There was a thing about a guy who has been texting / tweeting Garcia asking him to caddy for him. He did over a while and he finally said yes - and he is doing it in the pro am at the British Open.... now he's caddying for the Masters champion !!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, Sergio truly is the Master after that ball striking performance yesterday. Other than the tee shot on 13 he was imperious. This slightly bemusing sport of ours certainly is a game within a game. If they gave Majors out purely on ball striking, Westy, Sergio & Rose would have 34 each by now. Sadly at this level it comes down to the guy who can get the ball in the hole with the flat stick & that usually discounts those three along with a few others. 

So pleased for Sergio, especially with Padraig in the studio 10 years after beating him twice at the last in Majors. Rose as usual was the complete gentleman in defeat & is shining light for our great sport. His home club is a shrine to him already, goodness only knows what they'll do down there after this (Mayor, Governor, General...) 

Vamos Sergio!


----------



## Dasit (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice for Taylor made. 

Rose and Garcia last night

DJ and Rahm at match play


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2017)

E-P-I-C

Well done Sergio. Unlucky Justin.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

I didn't think we'd see another final day like last year's Open for a while but that last night was awesome. Both of them played superb golf, it's just a shame one of them had to lose.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Wondering people's thoughts on Sergio moving his ball in the pine straw after the drop.

I thought it moved.
		
Click to expand...

The pine needle in front of the ball moved up which made it look like the ball moved. It is possible the ball moved a fraction of a mm but not enough to call a penalty. The officials acted quickly and made the right call. It is no longer a story


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 10, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The pine needle in front of the ball moved up which made it look like the ball moved. It is possible the ball moved a fraction of a mm but not enough to call a penalty. The officials acted quickly and made the right call. It is no longer a story
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's a story and we can discuss all we like. Looked like it moved a fraction in the replay I saw but thankfully the officials dealt with it in the correct manner and made the right call. I dread to think of the headlines had he been pulled for it.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 10, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			E-P-I-C

Well done Sergio. Unlucky Justin.
		
Click to expand...

Epic is Callaway, Sergio is a TM man...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 10, 2017)

https://www.fanragsports.com/golf/sergio-garcia-conquistador-of-the-2017-masters/


----------



## Junior (Apr 10, 2017)

The masters was always my third favourite major, behind the Open (1st) and the US Open (2nd)7.  I think its just gone up a spot now.  Yes, its a glorified invitational, but what a glorified invitational !!!!


----------



## hovis (Apr 10, 2017)

i won Â£500 on sergio and Â£60 on Thomas peters!   the wife has no idea i even placed a bet!!! ðŸ˜€


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The pine needle in front of the ball moved up which made it look like the ball moved. It is possible the ball moved a fraction of a mm but not enough to call a penalty. The officials acted quickly and made the right call. It is no longer a story
		
Click to expand...

So since when has a moving ball not been a penalty  ridiculous statement "oh the balls moved but not enough for a penalty"  I wouldnt want to play golf with you....


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 10, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The pine needle in front of the ball moved up which made it look like the ball moved. It is possible the ball moved a fraction of a mm but not enough to call a penalty. The officials acted quickly and made the right call. It is no longer a story
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



			Of course it's a story and we can discuss all we like. Looked like it moved a fraction in the replay I saw but thankfully the officials dealt with it in the correct manner and made the right call. I dread to think of the headlines had he been pulled for it.
		
Click to expand...




shivas irons said:



			So since when has a moving ball not been a penalty  ridiculous statement "oh the balls moved but not enough for a penalty"  I wouldnt want to play golf with you....
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course it can be discussed but I'm with Hawkeye as it was dealt with during the play and very quickly at that and it was deemed not to be a penalty wether right or wrong at least it was dealt with quickly.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes of course it can be discussed but I'm with Hawkeye as it was dealt with during the play and very quickly at that and it was deemed not to be a penalty wether right or wrong at least it was dealt with quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Hawkeyes saying the ball prob moved a few mm but its ok,since when was that the rule?


----------



## Capella (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hawkeyes saying the ball prob moved a few mm but its ok,since when was that the rule?
		
Click to expand...

No, actually he did not say a few millimeters, he said "a fraction of a millimeter", an important difference, because we come, once again, to the point where the zoom you get on a video might enable you to spot something that the naked eye cannot. To start calling penalties for movement which is not visible to the naked eye is just against all common sense.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Hawkeyes saying the ball prob moved a few mm but its ok,since when was that the rule?
		
Click to expand...

No, I said it's possible that it moved a fraction of a mm.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

Capella said:



			No, actually he did not say a few millimeters, he said "a fraction of a millimeter", an important difference, because we come, once again, to the point where the zoom you get on a video might enable you to spot something that the naked eye cannot. To start calling penalties for movement which is not visible to the naked eye is just against all common sense.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2017)

Capella said:



			No, actually he did not say a few millimeters, he said "a fraction of a millimeter", an important difference, because we come, once again, to the point where the zoom you get on a video might enable you to spot something that the naked eye cannot. To start calling penalties for movement which is not visible to the naked eye is just against all common sense.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ This

A player can only go by what he/she sees and I don't doubt Garcia's integrity. If the cameras picked something up that he didn't/couldn't see then so be it but the rules committee deemed there was no infringement.

All good then in my opinion   :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2017)

drive4show said:



			^^^ This

A player can only go by what he/she sees and I don't doubt Garcia's integrity. If the cameras picked something up that he didn't/couldn't see then so be it but the rules committee deemed there was no infringement.

All good then in my opinion   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was more concerned with his Tom Lehman impression.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			So since when has a moving ball not been a penalty  ridiculous statement "oh the balls moved but not enough for a penalty"  I wouldnt want to play golf with you....
		
Click to expand...

The committee ruled it wasn't a penalty so where's the issue. There word on the subject is final so in there eyes the ball did *NOT* however much you think it might. And as for playing with Hawkeye, it's something I've enjoyed many, many times and his integrity involving golf and the rules is impeccable and sadly given the choice between playing another round with him or with you and your superior attitude then I'm afraid you're on your own


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Just finished watching the final day. Had a stinking cold after going to the inlaws for an Easter lunch. I wasn't able to watch a moment of the BBC cocerave for Sunday.

Could barely move this morning my illness was so bad. The wife stuck the golf on the TV for me so I didn't pass away from boredom.

I fell asleep a few times so had to do a lot of winding back but finally got to see the remarkable ending.

Truly a joy to watch every minute of the Sunday coverage and the end with all it's mistique around the Spanish history (magic).

Hopefully a good nights rest will see me better in the morning but emotionally it's going to take a few days.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anybody know why the "moving ball" was even being investigated, who called it out? The reason I ask is because I have just watched the coverage as it happened and at no point did it even look like the ball moved. Most of the time, you couldn't even see the ball because Sergio was in the way and when you could, there was no reason to believe or think that it might have moved, even after the event when I was looking for it. On top of that, it must have been reported rather quickly if the committee reviewed it and ruled on it so quickly?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 10, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			So since when has a moving ball not been a penalty  ridiculous statement "oh the balls moved but not enough for a penalty"  I wouldnt want to play golf with you....
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, even with zoomed in slow motion, you can't say with certainty that it moved. Secondly, I wouldn't want to play with you if you are going to be there calling penalties on everyone for things that may have happened but were impossible see :ears:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 10, 2017)

Something that surprised and saddened me during Sky's coverage - it seems that Padraig & Sergio are unlikely to send each other Christmas cards this year.

Did some kind of kerfuffle occur in the past that I missed?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 10, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Something that surprised and saddened me during Sky's coverage - it seems that Padraig & Sergio are unlikely to send each other Christmas cards this year.

Did some kind of kerfuffle occur in the past that I missed?
		
Click to expand...

Have a google, there are 3-4 versions out there. Stems back to when they played against each other in play offs (amongst other things)


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Have a google, there are 3-4 versions out there. Stems back to when they played against each other in play offs (amongst other things)
		
Click to expand...

I've tried doing just that to see if there was a specific incident, but all Harrington ever says is that they have 'nothing in common' and have 'opposite approaches to the game' and nondescript stuff like that. 

Just seen this quote on another article though "The Ryder Cup stars, who have had a strained relationship for more than a decade since Garcia took exception to Harrington's rules row with Jose Maria Olazabal..."


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Does anybody know why the "moving ball" was even being investigated, who called it out? The reason I ask is because I have just watched the coverage as it happened and at no point did it even look like the ball moved. Most of the time, you couldn't even see the ball because Sergio was in the way and when you could, there was no reason to believe or think that it might have moved, even after the event when I was looking for it. On top of that, it must have been reported rather quickly if the committee reviewed it and ruled on it so quickly?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know for certain, but my guess would be that they had a look off their own backs to preempt any controversy further down the line.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The committee ruled it wasn't a penalty so where's the issue. *There word on the subject is final *so in there eyes the ball did *NOT* however much you think it might.
		
Click to expand...

I remember everybody's support on the forum for their decision being final and therefore accepted re Tiger a few years ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 11, 2017)

Mrs SiLH watched the last day of the Masters with me - she really enjoys the Masters having sat up with me to watch Sandy win all those years ago.  Two months after we'd met and she had never watched golf.  But that evening the excitement of Sandy's win got her hooked on the Masters.   

She also told me on Sunday that she'd watched something on TV (was it on the news) about the Lexi Thompson 4 shot penalty.  She thought that that made golf look totally stupid.  She mentioned this at the point of the pine straw 'incident' and as much as she was enjoying watching Sergio and Justin - if Sergio had been penalised she'd just have thought 'what a stupid game - ruining a great and exciting sporting event'.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 11, 2017)

Why is this even being discussed?  Sergio won the masters!!!

The ball didn't move and he went on to win.  I read something during the event on the final day that you hope it isn't brought up, or I hope its the end of it or something.  Well it was, it is.  It's you who are bringing it up.  Get over it, nothing happened and he won.  

Sorry if that sounds harsh, it's not meant to, but for the love of God, there are better things about golf to talk about that this.  Sergio finally winning a major is fantastic, I am so so glad for him.  I was concerned he wouldn't ever do it.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			Why is this even being discussed?  Sergio won the masters!!!

The ball didn't move and he went on to win.  I read something during the event on the final day that you hope it isn't brought up, or I hope its the end of it or something.  Well it was, it is.  It's you who are bringing it up.  Get over it, nothing happened and he won.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing happened lol, but it DID move https://twitter.com/MooseWithFleas/status/851197991243460612/video/1

Ok the folks at Augusta ruled it not to have but in reality it did, if anything it sits down a little. Maybe they bottled it to save more red faces after DJ and Lexi.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



*Why is this even being discussed?  Sergio won the masters!!!*

The ball didn't move and he went on to win.  I read something during the event on the final day that you hope it isn't brought up, or I hope its the end of it or something.  Well it was, it is.  It's you who are bringing it up.  Get over it, nothing happened and he won.  

Sorry if that sounds harsh, it's not meant to, but for the love of God, there are better things about golf to talk about that this.  Sergio finally winning a major is fantastic, I am so so glad for him.  I was concerned he wouldn't ever do it.
		
Click to expand...

Because people keep arriving in the thread and bringing it up again!  Not having a go.. but that is literally why it keeps being discussed.


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 11, 2017)

True!

So let's get back to the real news..

We all know how classy Justin Rose is and his tweet pretty much summed him up, but the way his wife also hugged Sergio at the end was really nice to see.  There seemed to be genuine warmth and congratulations there.

Also, did anyone else spot Matt Kuchar waiting around behind the ropes to shake his hand?  I'm not that fond of him generally but he went up tenfold in my estimation with that.  Now that is extremely classy, it was almost like he was a fan just wanting to touch Sergio! :-D

Wonderful to see.  I too thought he had blown it when he missed the put on 18 in regulation, but for Rose to push it right into the trees was huge!

He may even go onto win a couple more majors now he has this off his back, anyone else think this could happen now?


----------



## karlcole (Apr 11, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Schwarzel is safe so you're good for a packet of pink Castle tees 

Kooch in 4 man dogfight playoff, you heard it here first, good Karma after handing his ball over :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can you empty your inbox pal trying to contact you about the driver cheers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			True!

So let's get back to the real news..

We all know how classy Justin Rose is and his tweet pretty much summed him up, but the way his wife also hugged Sergio at the end was really nice to see.  There seemed to be genuine warmth and congratulations there.

Also, did anyone else spot Matt Kuchar waiting around behind the ropes to shake his hand?  I'm not that fond of him generally but he went up tenfold in my estimation with that.  Now that is extremely classy, it was almost like he was a fan just wanting to touch Sergio! :-D

Wonderful to see.  I too thought he had blown it when he missed the put on 18 in regulation, but for Rose to push it right into the trees was huge!

He may even go onto win a couple more majors now he has this off his back, anyone else think this could happen now?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know Rose but everything I have seen about him makes me like him. Seems a really decent bloke and his reaction only confirms it more. I hope he goes on to win another major of some form as that would elevate him above the one major wonder people and he deserves that.

I'm not sure if Garcia will win another but he will be up there again and he will no longer have the doubts and pressure that he has carried for all these past years. The chances of him winning again are definitely better for this win but the competition is so tough it is hard to say for definite he will bag another.


----------



## Crocodile JD (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			True!

So let's get back to the real news..

We all know how classy Justin Rose is and his tweet pretty much summed him up, but the way his wife also hugged Sergio at the end was really nice to see.  There seemed to be genuine warmth and congratulations there.

Also, did anyone else spot Matt Kuchar waiting around behind the ropes to shake his hand?  I'm not that fond of him generally but he went up tenfold in my estimation with that.  Now that is extremely classy, it was almost like he was a fan just wanting to touch Sergio! :-D

Wonderful to see.  I too thought he had blown it when he missed the put on 18 in regulation, but for Rose to push it right into the trees was huge!

He may even go onto win a couple more majors now he has this off his back, anyone else think this could happen now?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was a nice touch from Kooch when he signed his ball after hole in one on 16 and gave it to a little lad in the crowd who was clearly well made up


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			True!

So let's get back to the real news..

We all know how classy Justin Rose is and his tweet pretty much summed him up, but the way his wife also hugged Sergio at the end was really nice to see.  There seemed to be genuine warmth and congratulations there.

Also, did anyone else spot Matt Kuchar waiting around behind the ropes to shake his hand?  I'm not that fond of him generally but he went up tenfold in my estimation with that.  Now that is extremely classy, it was almost like he was a fan just wanting to touch Sergio! :-D

Wonderful to see.  I too thought he had blown it when he missed the put on 18 in regulation, but for Rose to push it right into the trees was huge!

He may even go onto win a couple more majors now he has this off his back, anyone else think this could happen now?
		
Click to expand...

First impressions of Kuch was that he was a bit of an airy dope, but everything I've seen and heard since has changed my view.  Seems a decent guy with a good attitude.  I also like that he doesn't hit it long, but he still plays a world class game.  Wouldn't mind seeing him win a biggie at some point.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 11, 2017)

is that shaky close up the only video of the moving ball? you cant really use that


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Nothing happened lol, but it DID move https://twitter.com/MooseWithFleas/status/851197991243460612/video/1

Ok the folks at Augusta ruled it not to have but in reality it did, if anything it sits down a little. Maybe they bottled it to save more red faces after DJ and Lexi.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the ball did move,Garcia was flustered on that hole and the one before and should have left the pine needles well alone.The powers that be left it because they wanted a match (which they got) and not a repeat of the Lexi incident.Dont know whats going on with golf nowdays De Vincenzo would proberly have held his title should his incident happened in modern times.Like I said in a previous post theres some on here that I wouldnt want to play golf with as they lack the basic fundamentals of the games rules......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 11, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yes the ball did move,Garcia was flustered on that hole and the one before and should have left the pine needles well alone.The powers that be left it because they wanted a match (which they got) and not a repeat of the Lexi incident.Dont know whats going on with golf nowdays De Vincenzo would proberly have held his title should his incident happened in modern times.Like I said in a previous post theres some on here that I wouldnt want to play golf with as they lack the basic fundamentals of the games rules......
		
Click to expand...

This would be an excellent post had you started it with the words "in my opinion"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Yes the ball did move,Garcia was flustered on that hole and the one before and should have left the pine needles well alone.The powers that be left it because they wanted a match (which they got) and not a repeat of the Lexi incident.Dont know whats going on with golf nowdays De Vincenzo would proberly have held his title should his incident happened in modern times.Like I said in a previous post theres some on here that I wouldnt want to play golf with as they lack the basic fundamentals of the games rules......
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe the authority's decided that the ball moving wasn't visible to the naked eye without the need of ultra zoom and slow mo replay so their is no penalty - but then that would be guessing as much as you are guessing 

Either way they followed the rules procedure in regards ball moving on tv replay


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or maybe the authority's decided that the ball moving wasn't visible to the naked eye without the need of ultra zoom and slow mo replay so their is no penalty - but then that would be guessing as much as you are guessing 

Either way they followed the rules procedure in regards ball moving on tv replay
		
Click to expand...

They followed their own rules for a good golf tournament...plenty on here agree the ball moved,
Like the ball lets move on!! :thup:


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 11, 2017)

I didn't realise they only get to take the jacket out of Augusta for the year they are champion. They then have to bring it back and it's stored there. Not even members can remove their jacket from the grounds...


----------



## ger147 (Apr 11, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			I didn't realise they only get to take the jacket out of Augusta for the year they are champion. They then have to bring it back and it's stored there. Not even members can remove their jacket from the grounds...
		
Click to expand...

Seve managed to keep a hold of his, the only one I know of.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 11, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Seve managed to keep a hold of his, the only one I know of.
		
Click to expand...

He actually refused to give it back and kept it in his golf room in his house,only Seve could get away with that .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or maybe the authority's decided that the ball moving wasn't visible to the naked eye without the need of ultra zoom and slow mo replay so their is no penalty - but then that would be guessing as much as you are guessing 

Either way they followed the rules procedure in regards ball moving on tv replay
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this. Even looking at some of the video footage posted on here and online, how easy is it to say with 100% conviction it did move. They looked at it, decided it was impossible to say properly and proceeded correctly. Bearing in mind how fiercely they protect the "Masters" brand the last thing they'd want is the event to be tarnished by a rules controversy especially if they punished a player a la Lexi and there wasn't definitive proof


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even looking at some of the video footage posted on here and online, how easy is it to say with 100% conviction it did move.
		
Click to expand...

Erm very easy, it 100% moved, only a madman with the eyesight of a bat with cataract's would say it didn't &#128526;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Erm very easy, it 100% moved, only a madman with the eyesight of a bat with cataract's would say it didn't &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Could that movement be seen with the naked eye without the requirement to zoom in and slow it down - even that 2 sec video isn't conclusive as for me it looks like the pine straw is what actually moved.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Could that movement be seen with the naked eye without the requirement to zoom in and slow it down - even that 2 sec video isn't conclusive as for me it looks like the pine straw is what actually moved.
		
Click to expand...

Should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Should have gone to Specsavers.
		
Click to expand...

The simple fact is that it is proven to be not conclusive when you look at the replies on the twitter post alone - enough people saying that it was the pine straw that moved within that 2 sec video puts clear doubt into if the ball actually moved - unless there is another video around ? I'm guessing not because nothing else has been seen or heard from anyone from the governing bodies - and after the Lexi Thompson issue they aren't going to be seen to letting the guys get away with rule breaks


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 11, 2017)

Didn't know that about Seve. I did see that an unidentified green jacket went at auction recently for over 100k!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Should have gone to Specsavers.
		
Click to expand...

Laughed!!!. I nearly started. As LP says (and for the second time I'm concurring with him) it couldn't be seen in real time and even the footage isn't 100% and they would try and be 100% certain as the Masters brand is sacrosanct and any rules debate is going to harm that. They couldn't be certain and so couldn't impose a penalty. Simple


----------



## shewy (Apr 11, 2017)

Gary Player never gave it back either, he was quoted as saying if you want it back come and collect it I believe.


----------



## Slab (Apr 12, 2017)

Just watched the 'did it move' clip for the first time and I don't know what the debate is about, I zoomed in on the zoomed in and while its a bit pixley it definitely moves about a foot to the left and more than that its not even the same ball

When the clip starts it shows a TM ball and when it cuts off its clearly a yellow Max-fli with _'Bubba's Baw'_ written on it! 

C'mon people


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Laughed!!!. I nearly started. As LP says (and for the second time I'm concurring with him) it couldn't be seen in real time and even the footage isn't 100% and they would try and be 100% certain as the Masters brand is sacrosanct and any rules debate is going to harm that. They couldn't be certain and so couldn't impose a penalty. Simple
		
Click to expand...

Whats all this about being seen in real time? Countless judgments in golf tournaments have been given from video footage its common practise.Its quite simple the organisers wanted a golf match and thats what they got.When the incident happened I rewound it on Sky and watched it 5 or 6 times,the camera doesent move its fixed and if you find a point above the ball the ball drops from it its very clear with the naked eye.Garcia's the Masters champ for sure but for me who lives life and plays golf by its rules Garcia's wins tainted.The correct way would have been to call a penalty on Garcia and Rosey would have been champ.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Whats all this about being seen in real time? Countless judgments in golf tournaments have been given from video footage its common practise.Its quite simple the organisers wanted a golf match and thats what they got.When the incident happened I rewound it on Sky and watched it 5 or 6 times,the camera doesent move its fixed and if you find a point above the ball the ball drops from it its very clear with the naked eye.Garcia's the Masters champ for sure but for me who lives life and plays golf by its rules Garcia's wins tainted.The correct way would have been to call a penalty on Garcia and Rosey would have been champ.
		
Click to expand...

You're missing the point. Video footage is used to review incidents yes, but you have to be objective. You simply cannot penalise someone for something that happened, a possible moving ball in this instance, if the movement was so small that it would have been impossible to see without the use of video.

I'm going to wager that, if you had video of every shot every player took, that there will be countless occasions when a ball moved a tiny fraction when being addressed. The player concerned won't have been able to see it, but it will have moved. It has no doubt happened to everyone who ever played golf, you included.


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			.Garcia's the Masters champ for sure but for me who lives life and plays golf by its rules Garcia's wins tainted.The correct way would have been to call a penalty on Garcia and Rosey would have been champ.
		
Click to expand...

his win is tainted?  what a idiot.  one thing you  missed was the camera used was not a fixed camera.  according to an American broadcaster it was shoulder mounted.  so your theory or using a fixed point for reference is discredited

some people need to step back and take a hard look at themselves.  is it a wonder why most People dont take up golf?   we're talking about a ball possibly moving a millimetre and yet people think 'because its the rules "  then a person's monumental achievement it tainted.     

golf needs to do away with the blazer brigade mentality and get shome fresh blood and new ideas


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 12, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			You're missing the point. Video footage is used to review incidents yes, but you have to be objective. You simply cannot penalise someone for something that happened, a possible moving ball in this instance, if the movement was so small that it would have been impossible to see without the use of video.

I'm going to wager that, if you had video of every shot every player took, that there will be countless occasions when a ball moved a tiny fraction when being addressed. The player concerned won't have been able to see it, but it will have moved. It has no doubt happened to everyone who ever played golf, you included.
		
Click to expand...

Its on video that the ball clearly moved and as has happened before its admissible to call a penalty on a player through video footage.Garcia was lucky as the judgment could easily have gone the other way and thrown his Masters win.What on earth was he doing risking picking up pine needles whilst in contention for a major?.Rule 18-2 states if a player causes his ball to move, he incurs a one-stroke penalty and must return the ball to its original position. If the player fails to return the ball to its original position, as would have been the case with Garcia, Garcia would have incured a two-stroke penalty thus handing the tournament to Rose.They clearly didnt want that for their Masters.Further to this PGA tour players are saying on twitter & facebook that his ball clearly moves and rules are rules.I wouldnt have had my hands anywhere near my golf ball if I had been Garcia at that stage of the Masters,he was very very fortunate.


----------



## shivas irons (Apr 12, 2017)

hovis said:



			his win is tainted?  what a idiot.  one thing you  missed was the camera used was not a fixed camera.  according to an American broadcaster it was shoulder mounted.  so your theory or using a fixed point for reference is discredited

some people need to step back and take a hard look at themselves.  is it a wonder why most People dont take up golf?   we're talking about a ball possibly moving a millimetre and yet people think 'because its the rules "  then a person's monumental achievement it tainted.     

golf needs to do away with the blazer brigade mentality and get shome fresh blood and new ideas
		
Click to expand...

If you dont like the way our game has been played since the 1700's go and take your chav attitude and take up something more suitable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			Its on video that the ball clearly moved and as has happened before its admissible to call a penalty on a player through video footage.Garcia was lucky as the judgment could easily have gone the other way and thrown his Masters win.What on earth was he doing risking picking up pine needles whilst in contention for a major?.Rule 18-2 states if a player causes his ball to move, he incurs a one-stroke penalty and must return the ball to its original position. If the player fails to return the ball to its original position, as would have been the case with Garcia, Garcia would have incured a two-stroke penalty thus handing the tournament to Rose.They clearly didnt want that for their Masters.Further to this PGA tour players are saying on twitter & facebook that his ball clearly moves and rules are rules.I wouldnt have had my hands anywhere near my golf ball if I had been Garcia at that stage of the Masters,he was very very fortunate.
		
Click to expand...

Check the rules 

I believe it's 18/1 maybe 

If any movement of the ball is only be able to be seen with the use of slow mo zoomed vision and would be impossible to see with the naked eye then it's deemed not to be a penalty

That video is inconclusive because multiple people have said that it's the pinestraw moving not the ball - that creates enough doubt and there is no other video footage to show any conclusive ball movement

I'm not sure why you are desperate for a rule break


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2017)

shivas irons said:



			If you dont like the way our game has been played since the 1700's go and take your chav attitude and take up something more suitable.
		
Click to expand...

don't worry.  your 1700's attitude will soon be extinct.  clubs are changing and your a dieing breed

hows it a chav attitude?  the foundation of your argument is the ball had moved using a fixed point.  even a simpleton knows how hard it is to keep a camera still and that is compounded significantly when its on zoom.  so you have no argument.  not to mention the team of people that are more qualified than yourself that examined all of the footage and made the decision.       get over it and stop being such a jobs worth.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2017)

OK....let's go with your belief that the ball moved and it should have been a penalty. Garcia is still blameless though as the referee's decision is final so as far as I'm concerned he still won it fair and square. And I've not seen any comments from Rose complaining about it, not that I would expect to though as he is too classy for that sort of thing.


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Check the rules 

I believe it's 18/1 maybe 

If any movement of the ball is only be able to be seen with the use of slow mo zoomed vision and would be impossible to see with the naked eye then it's deemed not to be a penalty

That video is inconclusive because multiple people have said that it's the pinestraw moving not the ball - that creates enough doubt and there is no other video footage to show any conclusive ball movement

I'm not sure why you are desperate for a rule break
		
Click to expand...

spot on phil.   perhaps he had a Â£100 on Justin


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Check the rules 

I believe it's 18/1 maybe 

If any movement of the ball is only be able to be seen with the use of slow mo zoomed vision and would be impossible to see with the naked eye then it's deemed not to be a penalty

That video is inconclusive because multiple people have said that it's the pinestraw moving not the ball - that creates enough doubt and there is no other video footage to show any conclusive ball movement

*I'm not sure why you are desperate for a rule break*

Click to expand...

I was just going to say that. Would anyone here really want Sergio punished for it? Even if it moved half a millimetre he didn't gain an advantage did he? This whole debate is getting pretty tiresome.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2017)

Pinestraw moved not the ball, brilliant. 
I remember watching the replay when Sky announced there had a potential rules break, I was thinking,  blimey the ball moved there and Sergio is a lucky fella indeed. I'm not really fussed about should he/should he not have been penalised, the ball moved end of, the logo moves down and if you watch the top of the ball it moves lower than the pinestraw behind it.


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Pinestraw moved not the ball, brilliant. 
I remember watching the replay when Sky announced there had a potential rules break, I was thinking,  blimey the ball moved there and Sergio is a lucky fella indeed. I'm not really fussed about should he/should he not have been penalised, the ball moved end of, the logo moves down and if you watch the top of the ball it moves lower than the pinestraw behind it.
		
Click to expand...

if it was that simple why didn't they call a penalty?.    remember a ball is allowed to isolate.   is it possible the the camera moved?  is it possible that as pine straw is interconnected the pine straw was in fact lifted?  all yes imo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2017)

How can you call yourself or be called by another on a rule break if the player or ref didn't see the ball move - even when watching closely.  

If video evidence can be used to determine whether or not a ball moved due to player action, then it only makes sense for a tolerance to be applied - because we get into the realms of fractions of millimeters - and that is plain stupid - and makes the game look very very stupid.  And do we really want to get into the world of tolerances?


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2017)

And for those of us who are obviously unable to actually find and read up the rules decisions themselves:




			Decision 18/4 (Television Evidence Shows a Ball at Rest Changed Positions But by Amount Not Reasonably Discernably to Naked Eye)

           Q.
                        A player addresses his ball. He observes a slight motion  of the ball but believes that it has only oscillated and has not left  its original position. He therefore plays the ball as it lies. Later,  the Committee becomes aware from television evidence that the ball had  in fact left its position and come to rest in another place, although  that change of position was such that it was not reasonably discernible  to the naked eye at the time of the incident. What is the ruling?


           A.
                        The ball is deemed not to have moved and therefore there  is no penalty under Rule 18-2. The Definition of â€œMovedâ€ â€“ when a ball  â€œleaves its position and comes to rest in any other placeâ€ â€“ does not  contemplate movements of the ball that are only discernible through the  use of high definition television or any other form of sophisticated  technology.
When determining whether or not his ball at rest has  moved, a player must make that judgment based on all the information  readily available to him at the time, so that he can determine whether  the ball must be replaced under Rule 18-2 or another applicable Rule.  When the playerâ€™s ball has left its original position and come to rest  in another place by an amount that was not reasonably discernible to the  naked eye at the time, a playerâ€™s determination that the ball has not  moved will be deemed to be conclusive, even if that determination is  later shown to be incorrect through the use of sophisticated technology.  
On the other hand, if the Committee determines, based on all of  the evidence it has available, that the ball changed its position by an  amount that was reasonably discernible to the naked eye at the time, the  ball is deemed to have moved. As the player did not replace the ball,  he incurs a penalty under the applicable Rule and Rule 20-7c for playing  from a wrong place. 

These principles apply to any review of  technological evidence by the Committee, whether before the player makes  his next stroke or any time thereafter. These principles also apply in a  situation in which the player made no determination whether or not his  ball at rest moved (e.g. because he had walked away from his ball after  addressing it, was not looking at his ball, or otherwise did not observe  any motion of the ball or have any reason to believe that his ball  might have moved).

Before determining whether his ball has moved,  it is advisable for the player to obtain information from nearby  witnesses to the incident and to seek guidance from a referee if one is  immediately available. (Revised)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Apr 12, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			How can you call yourself or be called by another on a rule break if the player or ref didn't see the ball move - even when watching closely.  

If video evidence can be used to determine whether or not a ball moved due to player action, then it only makes sense for a tolerance to be applied - because we get into the realms of fractions of millimeters - and that is plain stupid - and makes the game look very very stupid.  And do we really want to get into the world of tolerances?
		
Click to expand...

good post but you're using waaaaaay too much common sense.  most people forget that the rules official was stood right next him watching like a hawk


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			OK....let's go with your belief that the ball moved and it should have been a penalty. Garcia is still blameless though as the referee's decision is final so as far as I'm concerned he still won it fair and square. And I've not seen any comments from Rose complaining about it, not that I would expect to though as he is too classy for that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

Besides in a 'flexible' and non-firm/fix environment such as pine straw, it is quite possible that even if the ball *did* move, it was coincidental as the movement was simply the ball continuing to settle (especially as the ball movement was minuscule) at the same time as Sergio moved a piece of straw - and that in fact the movement was nothing at all to do with the piece of straw Sergio moved, quite possible.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you Capella, you've nailed it there! Can we all move on now please?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Thank you Capella, you've nailed it there! Can we all move on now please?
		
Click to expand...

Hurrah.  Phew - our game isn't totally stupid


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Capella said:



			And for those of us who are obviously unable to actually find and read up the rules decisions themselves:
		
Click to expand...

Great post, you'll still get certain types who'll continue to disagree


----------



## TheJezster (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you Capella.  There will be some dinosaurs who don't like change still arguing the toss but perhaps we can now finally move on and talk about the golf? Tainted my arse! Never heard anything so ridiculous...
Next major? I think and hope both Garcia and Rose will be up there.  Now that would be good to see again..


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2017)

hovis said:



			if it was that simple why didn't they call a penalty?.    remember a ball is allowed to isolate.   is it possible the the camera moved?  is it possible that as pine straw is interconnected the pine straw was in fact lifted?  all yes imo
		
Click to expand...

No idea why they didn't call a penalty mate, like you said there are too many circumstances to consider.
Either way it definitely moved so all bow down to my findings &#128516;


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 12, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Thank you Capella, you've nailed it there! Can we all move on now please?
		
Click to expand...

yes, but he wasnt addressing the ball though was he.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2017)

Capella said:



			And for those of us who are obviously unable to actually find and read up the rules decisions themselves:
		
Click to expand...

Typical German efficiency, and efficacy, and by a woman, as well.

Can I say that?


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			yes, but he wasnt addressing the ball though was he.
		
Click to expand...

 ... let's jsut assume that the definition of "moved" stays the same all through rules section 18 now, shall we?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 12, 2017)

Capella said:



 ... let's jsut assume that the definition of "moved" stays the same all through rules section 18 now, shall we?
		
Click to expand...

ok cheers, i havnt seen decision 18-4 mentioned anywhere else, just that ANGC said it hadnt moved.


----------



## shewy (Apr 12, 2017)

jeez some of you guys are doing your best to ruin an absolutely brilliant Maters, I suggest you stop watching golf.


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2017)

Seeing some comments online I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought the whole _'on Seve's 60th birthday'_ seemed to be far more important to the media than it should have been


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2017)

Slab said:



			Seeing some comments online I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought the whole _'on Seve's 60th birthday'_ seemed to be far more important to the media than it should have been
		
Click to expand...

Oh..Was it Seve's birthday..?
Must have missed that..&#128523;


----------



## Slab (Apr 13, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Oh..Was it Seve's birthday..?
Must have missed that..&#128523;
		
Click to expand...

There wasn't a cake


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2017)

Slab said:



			There wasn't a cake 

Click to expand...

That explains it..&#128077;


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 13, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Oh..Was it Seve's birthday..?
Must have missed that..&#62987;
		
Click to expand...

According to Joey Barton, it was Steve's birthday.


----------

